# Are we going to proceed with WUS project for 2018?



## Kirill Sergueev

Just curious if we can start the discussion from the scratch. I for example would like to have something outside the realm of Amphibia-Konamdirskie. But rather on the classical side of the spectrum.


----------



## tokareva

Kirill Sergueev said:


> Just curious if we can start the discussion from the scratch. I for example would like to have something outside the realm of Amphibia-Konamdirskie. But rather on the classical side of the spectrum.


How classical?


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

tokareva said:


> How classical?
> View attachment 12897119


Clepsydra would be better but I an thinking about more practical design.


----------



## Chascomm

Here is a brief summary of the Russian forum project state of play:

- The Slava homage is in its final stages with probably a few on the waiting list missing out (I haven't checked the numbers today). So there is nothing to hold back a new project.

- Given the long waiting list on the Slava project, pre-approval was granted a few months ago on another Ratnik-based project. Some scoping was done but the enthusiasm didn't amount to much. Joecool might want to comment some more on that one.

- We have a third project that has already reached the pre-approval phase but that was some time ago, so I would need to follow up with the project initiator to see if they're still keen to go ahead and whether the builder is still available.


Apart from that, I'm keen to hear what the members are keen to see built.


----------



## Dub Rubb

I am very new to watches in general, and especially new to project watches. I am however in on project laika and on the waiting list for the other current project.

I don't know how these projects start or work, but I think that a 3133 project watch would be exceptionally cool. 

I am yet to purchase a chronograph, but would gladly support the right project. I feel it would differentiate itself from other projects and has the potential to be amazing. I have no idea what it takes to make that happen, but you could definitely count me in! 



Sent from my XT1030 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arizone

Chascomm said:


> - We have a third project that has already reached the pre-approval phase but that was some time ago, so I would need to follow up with the project initiator to see if they're still keen to go ahead and whether the builder is still available.


Is the third project the Elektronika? I think that's the most unique offering, but not really _classical_. However, cheap and accessible.


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

I would like to know if it is the Elektronika idea also.

 3133 project watch can that happen,is it possible? Certainly sounds sounds interesting.

Hope it takes a while, there is enough to have to pay for with the projects ending soon for quite some time.


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

tokareva said:


> How classical?
> View attachment 12897119


Ahh yes, I have one of those already, Gets in the way of things sometimes.

View attachment 12897297


----------



## Solotov

Where's the thread for the Elektronika? I'd like to see more about that.


----------



## Rush

If I'm not mistaken, the 3133 is out of production. I would be cool, but pretty much impossible. Even the latest iteration of the Strela uses a Chinese ST19 movement.


----------



## hseldon

I’m up for the Elektronika. It would be fairly cheap and help out a new firm in a tough game. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rimmed762

hseldon said:


> I'm up for the Elektronika. It would be fairly cheap and help out a new firm in a tough game.


I like the idea of helping a new firm.

I really look forward what the next project will be.


----------



## haejuk

I would also be up for the Elektronika. Supposedly that would be a quick project to complete and much lower cost than current projects.


----------



## tokareva

What about the Poljot that was being considered with the Slava diver originally, most people seemed to like it.


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

I would go with Strela even with Chinese engine.


----------



## cuthbert

Dub Rubb said:


> I don't know how these projects start or work, but I think that a 3133 project watch would be exceptionally cool.


The 3133 is out of production, some people like Levenberg still have some stock, but are you ready to spend $500?




tokareva said:


> What about the Poljot that was being considered with the Slava diver originally, most people seemed to like it.


​
Yes that's a good idea but made by who? I wouldn't like to wait until 2020 or 2021 for this new project.


----------



## tokareva

Kirill Sergueev said:


> I would go with Strela even with Chinese engine.


If you could use a Japanese movement, the watch could be made into a special Soviet defeat of the Kwangtung Army edition.


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

tokareva said:


> If you could use a Japanese movement, the watch could be made into a special Soviet defeat of the Kwangtung Army edition.


Yeah Orient with small second under "Pobeda" disguise. Good Idea. 80 years of Khalkhin Gol battles.


----------



## Chascomm

Solotov said:


> Where's the thread for the Elektronika? I'd like to see more about that.


This is the main thread:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/elektronikas-still-made-2017-a-4533415.html

And here is a review of one of their current products:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/review-technochas-elektronika-55-a-4560689.html


----------



## Arizone

tokareva said:


> What about the Poljot that was being considered with the Slava diver originally, most people seemed to like it.


Mockup I made in case anyone doesn't remember. Far less complex to produce than the Slava, Compressor, and Nvch-30, for comparison. It also keeps the project theme going.


----------



## tokareva

If the Poljot doesn't work out could we do a Raketa maybe?

View attachment 12899897


----------



## Chascomm

tokareva said:


> If the Poljot doesn't work out could we do a Raketa maybe?


The current owners of the Raketa brand have already created their own update of that design.


----------



## thewatchadude

To whom it may concern, isn't there a problem with the foirum technicals? I can't see many pictures and it seems mine cannot be seen either.


----------



## rollandcone

Is there any possibility to work out a WUS project for "Vostok alarm watch" (with cal. 2612.1 movement)? The reason I bring this out is in Oct. 2004, Vostok acquired the tool of cal. 2612.1 from Poljot, however, Vostok did not make alarm watch with cal. 2612.1 currently....


----------



## Rimmed762

They did. And Favinov might have couple new ones still left.


----------



## thewatchadude

e.g.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vostok-Signal-Alarm-Russian-windup-watch-Rotating-bezel-Old-stock-/331058950133


----------



## mroatman

thewatchadude said:


> To whom it may concern, isn't there a problem with the foirum technicals? I can't see many pictures and it seems mine cannot be seen either.


Yes, you have to post first, then go back and edit your post to add the image again. Then it sticks.


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

Solotov said:


> Where's the thread for the Elektronika? I'd like to see more about that.


This is a thread where the possibility of using a technochas.ru/ as a WUS project was mentioned.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/elektronikas-still-made-2017-a-4533415.html

Not sure if its possible with the Elektronika idea but I understand that (please correct me if I am wrong) technochas only has a limited supply of the original parts these watches. Also I quite like the idea giving this chap a chance to build his reputation .

Lots of good ideas coming up on this tread so far.



Probably has been been put forward before but when Classic style was mentioned, I thought somehow a Raketa Antarctica 16 SAE theme 24 hour watch.

https://static.wixstatic.com/media/0139c6_13a8b7f0563145a68d6096336026cbd5~mv2.jpg/v1/fill/w_477,h_356,al_c,q_80,usm_0.66_1.00_0.01/0139c6_13a8b7f0563145a68d6096336026cbd5~mv2.webp

or this style maybe


----------



## blakadder

I'd put my money towards an Elektronika project... Sounds more interesting than the umpteenth Vostok iteration


----------



## Surok55

hseldon said:


> I'm up for the Elektronika. It would be fairly cheap and help out a new firm in a tough game.


 Yes, we are still ready to make watches for any project  Also in last few months we have released several new retro-style models, about which we were asked in the mentioned thread.


----------



## hoja_roja

Arizone said:


> Mockup I made in case anyone doesn't remember. Far less complex to produce than the Slava, Compressor, and Nvch-30, for comparison. It also keeps the project theme going.


Love it!

But what about in the 420case? About new ideas... WHat about a kind of a homage to those 24 hours made with the NII Chasprom? I could be done with a vostok movement too keep the russian spirit. http://www.netgrafik.ch/images/nii_chaspromklein.jpg
In the other hand the Elektronica option seem like a good idea


----------



## Rimmed762

In my humble opinion, Raketa derivates are sort of out of the question. Unless these would be manufactured by Raketa, then it would be OK and even very cool.

Elektronikas could be very nice. To support a new company and because I don't have one yet. 

Coolest would be the Pulsar style Elektronika but I think that wouldn't be possible.


----------



## Danilao

An Elektronika like this could be the right choiche


----------



## Rimmed762

Why, oh why are all pictures showing to me as an broken image.


----------



## tokareva

Chascomm said:


> The current owners of the Raketa brand have already created their own update of that design.


That occurred to me also after I had suggested it. I like the Poljot more anyhow.


----------



## Surok55

Danilao said:


> An Elektronika like this could be the right choiche
> 
> View attachment 12901245


 We are planning to reissue this watchcase next month.


----------



## Solotov

Surok55 said:


> We are planning to reissue this watchcase next month.


Any chance of some stainless steel cased versions? Of any, not necessarily this one.


----------



## S.H.

Something 24h would be nice, the nii-chasprom is an idea indeed.


----------



## joecool

My preference would be a project based on the 6e4-2 MK 2




,which has been pre approved as a 
WUS project,if there is enough interest. 
Also i like the idea of some comemoration of the Manchuria Soviet/Mongolian victory over the Japanese occupation....maybe a salute to the Soviet Pacific fleet.
The chunky lumed bezel,20 m water resistance,20mm drilled lugs and possibility of metalised dial logo and dial colour of our own design makes for an interesting cool little project.and as we all know finished item would be realised super quick!


----------



## rollandcone

Agree with joecool. It will be a interesting WUS project and become a Ratnik WUS series....


----------



## cuthbert

Kirill Sergueev said:


> I would go with Strela even with Chinese engine.


The only Seagull Strela I might be interested would be a faithful 36 mm replica with stainless steel case and possibly 45 minutes totalizer, otherwise I don't see the point as Levenberg will make one without us.

For Technochas, we have already spoke in private about it months ago and we also have a proposal based on a sketch, but IMO if we need to go quartz we should aim at reissuing the B06:









My favourite is the one on the right with Technochas instead of Zim, I know we would all like to have in stainless steel, but Nikolaj told me it would cost a lot, perhaps due to the popularity of bronze we can ask if they can make one of this material or bare brass. I understand they are already working on a minimalistic module, just time and perhaps calendar.


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

Arizone said:


> Mockup I made in case anyone doesn't remember. Far less complex to produce than the Slava, Compressor, and Nvch-30, for comparison. It also keeps the project theme going.


I wasn't sure about this at first, I think it was the band.
Would the numerals and markers be Luminous? If so the dial would have to be non Vostok?

I have made some very quick and rough adaptations to the strap and around the numerals and markers to make them stand out, just as an idea.


----------



## cuthbert

Again, I would recommend another maker for the next project.


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

cuthbert said:


> Again, I would recommend another maker for the next project.


Sometimes on Massdrop resurface "Poljot" watches in interesting cases and with Russian engines like Poljot 2609 . May be we should think into this direction?
https://www.massdrop.com/buy/sturmanskie-gagarin-commemorative-mechanical-watch

or this 
https://www.massdrop.com/buy/poljot-time-admiral-automatic-watch
with Vostok 2416B


----------



## Chascomm

hoja_roja said:


> But what about in the 420case? About new ideas... WHat about a kind of a homage to those 24 hours made with the NII Chasprom? I could be done with a vostok movement too keep the russian spirit.


I believe already exists and is known as the Shturmanskie Open Space. As Cuthbert remarked with regard to the Strela, there is not much point having something made for the forum if a manufacturer is going to make it anyway.


----------



## Arizone

Chascomm said:


> ...


Chascomm, may I ask how we can better organize projects going forward? There has been obvious conflict in the past over certain details. Things would go much smoother if these details are established well in advance. I must have mentioned this before but most notably I would like to request a dedicated subforum for these discussions and polls, also established points of contact.

Thank you!


----------



## Aeterno

I liked cuthbert's idea of the retro digital watch in association with Technochas. I liked a watch that was a homage to the original Soviet electronic watch with the red led display, it was made by G. Gerlach they called it the Kosmonauta. Retro digital watches are very cool. A WUS project by Technochas would be good to collect.

Russian forum project watch made with a Chinese movement my reaction would be a raised eyebrow and a "no thank you".

A watch with a 24-hour dial and Russian movement with 12 midday at the top of the dial and 24 midnight at the bottom of the dial. Morning to the left of the dial, afternoon and evening to the right of the dial. It never made sense to me for 24-hour watches to start at the top of the dial. It would be an almost unique project and I would not mind waiting for Meranom again.


----------



## drbobguy

Other potential option is a limited one-hander with Luch. I think they are still producing new watches.

And if there is tolerance for a higher budget, then Raketa could be an option.

Technochas gets my vote too, though. Something unique, and should be very affordable.


----------



## Chascomm

On other Watchuseek forums, the normal practice has been that once a project has been initiated it is moved to a dedicated sub-forum, however with the last two Russian forum projects the organisers expressed a preference to keep the discussions in the main forum. And of course there have been a few other projects external to Watchuseek that have been discussed here also. I am certainly open to the idea of getting a sub-forum for the next project once it is up and running. But right now we are simply discussing the possibilities.


----------



## cuthbert

Yes at the moment we should just talk, the current Meranom project still has to be delivered. At the moment the ideas are:

1) Poljot Amphibian: IMO with Meranom stock parts the watch is ugly, if we want custom (thicker) bezel we might wait for a long time, Levemberg said he would like to reissue the version I have (with the angular case) but it's an incognita, so far they never delivered a custom project. And again, I don't suggest to go with Vostok due to the long lead time.

2) Strela: with the 3133 it would be expensive, with a ST19 I see tough to sell it on the Russian forum but perhaps with a faithful recreation of the original design it might be of interest not just on this board, right now people get interested in smaller watches, a 36mm mechanical chrono would be interesting also for people of the main forum. Again we would be needing to go to Levenberg.

3) Technochas: we already spoke in private on the matter, if it's not getting an existing watch and have a different face they say they can do it in one month, if we want something more ambitious we need to talk to Surok. 

4) Luch 1 hand....details?

5) 24 h watch with Vostok movement...again who is going to make it?

Am I forgetting anything else?


----------



## detroie

tokareva said:


> How classical?
> View attachment 12897119


Wow wow, not so modern.

Kind like that


----------



## joecool

One thing that should be uppermost in everyone's thoughts here.Is what is possible and what clearly is not.
most people here I guess would like an affordable project watch that can be completed in good time and on budget (my guess would be within around 3/6months and at a pricepoint sub £150)

Raketa,3133 chronograph based or totally bespoke items are totally unrealistic and unachievable
We have, in my opinion 3 manufacturers/suppliers who are a realistic option for a project watch
Meranom/Vostok Design and Technochas
I'm obviously biased for a Ratnik mk2 but any new project would be good for the forum.
I must admit I'm not up for a digital watch myself (because I just prefer analogue/mechanical with a bit of soul) so that's just a personal choice.
Meranom has always produced what has been asked in the past so I certainly would be happy utilising him and his Vostok partners again.
I guess what I'm saying is if you guys here want another project watch,try thinking about what is realistically acheivable on budget within a short timescale
Also my main criteria for a new project is,it's gotta be something that is instantly recognisable that really isn't readily available elsewhere.


----------



## detroie

What about Molnija?

They will start production of 3603 mechanism at that autumn 2018.
Now they promoting new model based on 3602.


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

I am not quite sure how this could happen but I think I would like to put forward an idea(and probably display my lack of knowledge).

I have always wanted to own a 3017, in fact I would say if I had a grail watch it would be a Poljot with cyrillic text (the same as lot of people I expect) The problem I have always had is that none of them are young and I already have mechanical chrono's which will need to be serviced sooner rather than later and as you all know that can be horrifically expensive.

What do you think about using a Seiko meca-Quartz movement? 
I recently purchased a Seiko SSb031 out of curiosity of this idea of a quartz with a mechanical feel. When it arrived I was very pleasantly surprised.

Now, I may very well be showing my ignorance here,(so please be gentle with me) but do you think this is possible?


----------



## Rimmed762

For me the mechanism/caliber counts most. And when it comes to russian watches then to me the mechanism must be russian. 

So what we have. 
Vostok 24-series, Molnija 36-series and Raketa 26-series. These are new ones.

If serviced caliber, then we have a lot options but in this case the supply chain would be veeery hard to organize.

If budget should be below 150 pounds/euros/dollars then, I think, Raketa is out of the question.

Tehnochas would be interesting as well.

Or maybe Molnija 3603, red twelve?


----------



## schieper

Would it make sence to do some polls on budget/design/movement? So we can evaluate the preference of a bigger group? For me i would not mind a bigger budget for an awesome watch. 


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## schieper

Or some Russian 19th century pocket watch inspired. I am a big kutuzov fan (only red war and peace)


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## elsoldemayo

I'd be interested in either a Strela homage with a ST19 if the dial was right or anything with a 24Hr movement just because. 

One handed watches and digital are just not for me and a real Poljot Amphibia can be found for around the cost of the average project watch on here so I don't see the point. To me a project watch should be either a fully original dial e.g. the current Laika project or if recreating a watch, something none of us have a chance of owning unless we spend an exorbitant amount of money, e.g. the Compressor or NVCH projects.


----------



## Crunchnolo

Kirill Sergueev said:


> I would go with Strela even with Chinese engine.


The Strela also has my interest. Funny how many people walk around with "swiss made" watches not knowing the case and movement came from Shenzehn, China.


----------



## Rimmed762

Poljot24.de offers a lot of Strela homages with 3133.

Digital watch could be a quick project. If we are not going to first Elektronikas (which would be awesome). I am in if we choose Tehnochas for any project. But first Elektronikas with red LED display on a modern case with maybe some other functions just woke my appetite.

I am propably in on other options too.


----------



## cuthbert

Rimmed762 said:


> Poljot24.de offers a lot of Strela homages with 3133.
> 
> Digital watch could be a quick project. If we are not going to first Elektronikas (which would be awesome). I am in if we choose Tehnochas for any project. But first Elektronikas with red LED display on a modern case with maybe some other functions just woke my appetite.
> 
> I am propably in on other options too.


If you are talking about the Elektronika 1 that was the SECOND quartz the Soviets developed, it's also called B06-03.

The first were the LCD ones I posted in the previous page,B6-02...but however I already asked Technochas and they cannot make LED movements.


----------



## Arizone

Chascomm said:


> ...the organisers...


This is the part that I think a few of us had misunderstanding with. Whether this is a democratic process, an authoritative one, or a combination, I just want to ensure these decisions, which are ultimately left up to forum moderation as sponsor and facilitator, are communicated _before _any defining processes start so that it is not being brought into question later. We are indeed still just in the brainstorming stages but I want to make sure to discuss cooperation of everyone as much as the design. I think everyone can agree to that.

Now if I may, I'd like to consolidate the current ideas in my own terms:


The Ratnik is a trustworthy endeavor. The relative time and cost to deliver are now proven, and it remains very accessible to all those interested. It is highly customizable given the features on the dial, and possibly the case and bezel material. However, the military aesthetic may not be to everyone's tastes, and we recently had the first edition project as well. While the new model currently houses a Chinese movement, this is not a necessity.


The Elektronika is likely the next most trustworthy endeavor. The manufacturer has been in direct communication and shows interest. The cost will be very accessible. The watch is highly customizable given the face and choice of case options. The main competition is the accessibility of the common Casios. It also features only a brass case, which may turn some off, and of course not everyone likes digital. An older style red numeral version is probably not possible, as mentioned, but has also has been done recently elsewhere too.


Vostok remains possible. While custom parts can shift cost and time immensely, I think the only actual failure to deliver was all 300 units of the 300m project. Other forums deliver projects time and time again from Vostok and Meranom. Divers remain popular which brings the Poljot homage into limelight, but how to handle a homage brings controversy and limits customization. Any new design can be proposed instead, perhaps based on the upcoming Neptunes.


I don't know about 24 hour proposals, but it would be something more unique, however there was one small project of the same in the past. Perhaps a 24 hour Ratnik is possible instead?


An alarm would be excellent all around, but I'm afraid the movement may no longer feasible.


Luch may be possible, especially when looking at their recent Victory Day models and other limited editions in the past. Luch's cost remains highly accessible. Their range of models also raises highly customization potential. Again, chrome cases can turn some off, along with plastic spacers and nothing-special movements.


Any chronographs bring a lot of complication. 3133 is almost completely out of the question. ST19 is available, but brings some controversy and lowers accessibility below what most Russian projects have been which threatens success. Too for arranging a manufacturer. Strela homages are already easy to find for those interested, especially the upcoming model. Mechaquartz offsets higher cost, but instead brings even more dissent.


Raketa homages are in poor taste due to their continued presence in the industry. Most certainly not their diver or polar model. Are there other polar/arctic themed watches that have yet to be recreated?


Raketa themselves could produce a customized batch of watches, but the cost would certainly turn everyone away. The quartz Pobeda models are cheaper, but again would introduce dissent.


NII Chaspom is nice, but again already available through Sturmanskie-issued homages. I would personally like a reissued Cosmonavigator assuming it's not a protected design, perhaps in a less bulbous case, since it's all but obtainable these days when dismissing the poor quartz version. Of note, this is a 24 hour watch too.


There have been a few pilot themed projects over the years. I'm not sure if one of those manufacturers can be contacted again for any sort of design.


Molnija is very interesting. I'd love to hear more.


----------



## joecool

Exasperation!!!!!!! Get seriosu guy's..... Myself and the original Ratnik Wus project team have delivered a project watch within tmescale and you guys gotta get a bit more realistic on your expectations
By the way I find it personally offensive that one or two members here find it ok to utilise the forum like Facebook/twofacebook.
In otherwords if you got somethin to say,man up an don't use PM,s to each other to weasel.....Post it on the forum
Cus I don't do Coventry


----------



## joecool

Sorry mate I was just gettin a bit jaded with the lack of clarity and I was still posting as your post was uploaded..until you do a project,you don't know how frustrating it can become....you know how it goes!


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

joecool said:


> By the way I find it personally offensive that one or two members here find it ok to utilise the forum like Facebook/twofacebook.
> In otherwords if you got somethin to say,man up an don't use PM,s to each other to weasel.....Post it on the forum
> Cus I don't do Coventry


Go for it Joecool....:-!


----------



## Yarbles

Itd be interesting what could be worked out with Luch. I got one of their ww2 anniversary watches and its really neat.

One of the coolest ever forum watches was these Leonov vostoks.....
https://goo.gl/images/Gbsa7j

Also I still love the idea of a Metro 2033 Artyom style watch for a Ratnik build.
https://goo.gl/images/Go1h9F


----------



## Chascomm

Confuse-a-cat said:


> I am not quite sure how this could happen but I think I would like to put forward an idea(and probably display my lack of knowledge).
> 
> I have always wanted to own a 3017, in fact I would say if I had a grail watch it would be a Poljot with cyrillic text (the same as lot of people I expect) The problem I have always had is that none of them are young and I already have mechanical chrono's which will need to be serviced sooner rather than later and as you all know that can be horrifically expensive.
> 
> What do you think about using a Seiko meca-Quartz movement?
> I recently purchased a Seiko SSb031 out of curiosity of this idea of a quartz with a mechanical feel. When it arrived I was very pleasantly surprised.
> 
> Now, I may very well be showing my ignorance here,(so please be gentle with me) but do you think this is possible?


Like this?










This is the Shturmanskie brand homage of the paddle-hand Strela (without the paddle hands) powered by a Seiko VK64 meca-quartz. I've seen a slightly different model called "Kosmos".


----------



## Chascomm

A couple of things that I'm particularly curious to find out more about:

1. Of those who are keen on doing a Ratnik project; what are the distinctive features that you'd like to see given all the standard features that joecool has described of the new version?

2. Of those who are keen on doing an Elektronika; who is most interested in a quick low-cost custom dial on one of Technochas's stock models, and who is most interested in a B6-02 homage?

references:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/wus-ratnik-mk2-if-you-guys-up-4540373.html
https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/elektronikas-still-made-2017-a-4533415.html

(I'm also somewhat curious about any ideas involving 24-hour dial, single hand or affordable chronograph _especially_ if anybody has any hot leads on makers in Russia or Belarus who can deliver such a project)


----------



## rollandcone

I am the one who looking forward to Ratnik 2 WUS project. If it is possible, I would like to see this future Ratnik 2 WUS project have:
1. Vostok cal. 2431 24hrs movement or Vostok cal. 2415.02 GMT movement.
2. All bronze case or all titanium case would be perfect, but by doing this, the cost may boost a lot.


----------



## BowTiger

rollandcone said:


> I am the one who looking forward to Ratnik 2 WUS project. If it is possible, I would like to see this future Ratnik 2 WUS project have:
> 1. Vostok cal. 2431 24hrs movement or Vostok cal. 2415.02 GMT movement.
> 2. All bronze case or all titanium case would be perfect, but by doing this, the cost may boost a lot.


I would be down for backing this, but would be curious about the price increase, am interested in the bronze case.


----------



## Chascomm

BowTiger said:


> I would be down for backing this, but would be curious about the price increase, am interested in the bronze case.


Bronze/brass case is more of a regular Vostok thing, via Meranom or whoever. The makers of the Ratnik have their own proprietary case finishes. I think that they are mentioned in the thread linked above.


----------



## Chascomm

Arizone said:


> This is the part that I think a few of us had misunderstanding with. Whether this is a democratic process, an authoritative one, or a combination, I just want to ensure these decisions, which are ultimately left up to forum moderation as sponsor and facilitator, are communicated _before _any defining processes start so that it is not being brought into question later. We are indeed still just in the brainstorming stages but I want to make sure to discuss cooperation of everyone as much as the design. I think everyone can agree to that.


Absolutely.

In case anybody has any confusion about how these projects happen, the process goes like this:

- A member makes a concrete proposal for a project (usually following some general discussion such as this one).
- The moderators communicate the proposal to the administrators who, on behalf of the site owners, either approves or rejects the proposal. Their decision is heavily dependent on advice from the moderators. There may be some haggling over details.
- Approval is communicated by the moderators to the project proposer who will then run the project and serve as the primary means of communication between the forum and the contractor who will build the watches. If you don't think that you can run a project, then find somebody how can before you propose it.

On that point about the "advice of the moderators"; if you propose a project to me and I think that it is viable and suitable for this forum, then I will advocate for it, even if I personally find it unappealing. Conversely, if I think your proposal is not viable, I will still put it to the admins, but I will give reasons why I believe it is a bad idea. And no matter how personally appealing it is to me, if I believe that it is not going to succeed, I will say so.


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

Chascomm said:


> Like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the Shturmanskie brand homage of the paddle-hand Strela (without the paddle hands) powered by a Seiko VK64 meca-quartz. I've seen a slightly different model called "Kosmos".


Thank you kindly Chascomm for that info. I have seen this and the Strela homages but they just don't work for me. I suppose I mentioned this as a project because hopefully it would resemble the original design more closely and have project design twist to give it some sole which these homages just seem to miss out on.

With regard to questions put forward;-
1. Reading the posts so far "Ratnik" a Bronze cased 24 hour movement sounds very good to me that makes the watch very different from others and worth the extra time to produce, if it is indeed possible. I have noticed that only the 060 case is used (I am just not a fan of the 060):-

Why is this?

Can we use another cases ?

2. I would prefer the Elektronika quick dirty and hopefully cheap idea from Technochas's stock models, well at this stage anyway. I seem to damage Brass cases so easily, vast expanses of case area concerns me.


----------



## Arizone

Chascomm said:


> Absolutely.
> 
> In case anybody has any confusion about how these projects happen, the process goes like this:
> 
> - A member makes a concrete proposal for a project (usually following some general discussion such as this one).
> - The moderators communicate the proposal to the administrators who, on behalf of the site owners, either approves or rejects the proposal. Their decision is heavily dependent on advice from the moderators. There may be some haggling over details.
> - Approval is communicated by the moderators to the project proposer who will then run the project and serve as the primary means of communication between the forum and the contractor who will build the watches. If you don't think that you can run a project, then find somebody how can before you propose it.
> 
> On that point about the "advice of the moderators"; if you propose a project to me and I think that it is viable and suitable for this forum, then I will advocate for it, even if I personally find it unappealing. Conversely, if I think your proposal is not viable, I will still put it to the admins, but I will give reasons why I believe it is a bad idea. And no matter how personally appealing it is to me, if I believe that it is not going to succeed, I will say so.


Thank you, that is very helpful to everyone here, but not only _who _is organizer I'm referring to all anticipated decisions made thereafter by the chosen organizer and whether or not they will weigh in the opinions of project members. Communication in these areas is key. I hope I am not being too pedantic.


----------



## lvt

detroie said:


> View attachment 12904861


Is there other version with a date window?


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

lvt said:


> Is there other version with a date window?


Is this what your looking for ?


----------



## Geoff Adams

I'm certainly in the 24 hr camp. I would go with a Ratnik version, because it is so relatively cost effective and logistically easy and efficient ☺ but I have a completely open mind within the whole 24 hour framework...

Sent from my SM-G531H using Tapatalk


----------



## joecool

After some thought,I have decided that it would be best for any future project watch if I am not involved in any way
So If anyone wants a project featuring the latest incarnation of the Ratnik feel free to take it on,because I am definitely not going to be involved anymore


----------



## joecool

By the way if any of you guy's want one of the new Ratnik's
There are 3 sellers on Ebay at the moment selling them
Just search for Warrior 6e4-2


----------



## rollandcone

There are currently two version of Vostok 24hr movement, with date and w/o date. If the Ratnik 2 WUS project can try to "consider" the date numbers in "red", it will be also good~~~


----------



## Geoff Adams

joecool said:


> After some thought,I have decided that it would be best for any future project watch if I am not involved in any way
> So If anyone wants a project featuring the latest incarnation of the Ratnik feel free to take it on,because I am definitely not going to be involved anymore


Blimey Joe, something's obviously really got up your nose, sorry to hear this  but I want to personally thank you for all you did concerning the last Ratnik project! You are a good friend to this forum!

Sent from my SM-G531H using Tapatalk


----------



## joecool

Geoff Adams said:


> Blimey Joe, something's obviously really got up your nose, sorry to hear this  but I want to personally thank you for all you did concerning the last Ratnik project! You are a good friend to this forum!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G531H using Tapatalk


Thanks for the kind words Geoff,it's just I've had enough mate and I guess any new project would be best served by someone new


----------



## S.H.

Browsing Meranom's store for ideas... cost and complexity being an issue, how about this:

- standard amphibian steel case (I personally love the 120)
- vostok 2431 24h with GMT
- standard hands from vostok
- vostok steel bezel for the GMT , or custom?

and a custom amphibian-styled dial? Could be way less than USD150.


----------



## Geoff Adams

S.H. said:


> Browsing Meranom's store for ideas... cost and complexity being an issue, how about this:
> 
> - standard amphibian steel case (I personally love the 120)
> - vostok 2431 24h with GMT
> - standard hands from vostok
> - vostok steel bezel for the GMT , or custom?
> 
> and a custom amphibian-styled dial? Could be way less than USD150.


That all sounds good, and for dial design, if it's 24hr and these are often associated with polar exploration or commemorative, what about having the Poljus emblem at the top, if there are no intellectual property issues with that. Just throwing ideas around here...

Sent from my SM-G531H using Tapatalk


----------



## S.H.

S.H. said:


> Browsing Meranom's store for ideas... cost and complexity being an issue, how about this:
> 
> - standard amphibian steel case (I personally love the 120)
> - vostok 2431 24h with GMT
> - standard hands from vostok
> - vostok steel bezel for the GMT , or custom?
> 
> and a custom amphibian-styled dial? Could be way less than USD150.


Thought about it, may be a confusing setup so imho would be better this way:

- standard amphibian steel case (I personally love the 120)
- vostok *2426 12h* sweep second with GMT
- standard hands from vostok
- vostok steel bezel for the 24h GMT , or custom?

and a custom amphibian-styled dial, or even a suitable standard dial.

I think lots of people could be happy with it, could cost not much more than the amphibian classic? And lots of modding potential (case swap, bezel insert, bezel itself, dial, etc...)


----------



## Geoff Adams

S.H. said:


> Thought about it, may be a confusing setup so imho would be better this way:
> 
> - standard amphibian steel case (I personally love the 120)
> - vostok *2426 12h* sweep second with GMT
> - standard hands from vostok
> - vostok steel bezel for the 24h GMT , or custom?
> 
> and a custom amphibian-styled dial, or even a suitable standard dial.
> 
> I think lots of people could be happy with it, could cost not much more than the amphibian classic? And lots of modding potential (case swap, bezel insert, bezel itself, dial, etc...)


Your idea makes good sense, however I personally would be more drawn towards a 24hr movement, which I think would add a real point of difference to this watch...

Sent from my SM-G531H using Tapatalk


----------



## Rimmed762

joecool said:


> Thanks for the kind words Geoff,it's just I've had enough mate and I guess any new project would be best served by someone new


I know that feeling from another context.

Usually when it comes to logistics, when everybody is quiet then you have succeeded. But afterwards, my thanks for previous Ratnik project.


----------



## Rimmed762

Chascomm said:


> 1. Of those who are keen on doing a Ratnik project; what are the distinctive features that you'd like to see given all the standard features that joecool has described of the new version?
> 
> 2. Of those who are keen on doing an Elektronika; who is most interested in a quick low-cost custom dial on one of Technochas's stock models, and who is most interested in a B6-02 homage?


In this order:
1) B6-02 (or 03)
2) Technochas
3) Ratnik

I am too worried about services and repairs of original B6s to be able to wear them. I also don't own much of electronic watches.

Maybe new Ratnik for 2019.


----------



## S.H.

Geoff Adams said:


> Your idea makes good sense, however I personally would be more drawn towards a 24hr movement, which I think would add a real point of difference to this watch...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G531H using Tapatalk


You mean like a Glycine Airman?


----------



## cuthbert

Arizone said:


> Vostok remains possible. While custom parts can shift cost and time immensely, I think the only actual failure to deliver was all 300 units of the 300m project. Other forums deliver projects time and time again from Vostok and Meranom. Divers remain popular which brings the Poljot homage into limelight, but how to handle a homage brings controversy and limits customization. Any new design can be proposed instead, perhaps based on the upcoming Neptunes.


If I may add something on this point, I am not happy with the time scale those projects have been delivered...if you are fair enough, but I found it unnerving. Personally I am not available to wait for years anymore, at least you guys of the Ratnik project were able to get what you asked for in a very reasonable timeline.




Chascomm said:


> A couple of things that I'm particularly curious to find out more about





Chascomm said:


> :
> 
> 
> 2. Of those who are keen on doing an Elektronika; who is most interested in a quick low-cost custom dial on one of Technochas's stock models, and who is most interested in a B6-02 homage?


​Regarding the Elektronika please take into account that at the moment they say a B6-02 case would be expensive, in the hundred mark, either in brass of SS...I don't know how many are willing to pay $100 for a digital, however Suroks says he has an idea on how to modify the current case to get a look alike retro digital and he will post it here.

Personally I am not a great fan of digital, but the B6-02 is an important watch history wise, and if Technochas can deliver a quality product, especially if it has a SS case I think it might be worth of the price. Would anybody like Pers186 be able to machine a B6 case from billet using an existing brass watch as a template?


----------



## Geoff Adams

S.H. said:


> You mean like a Glycine Airman?


Now that you mention it, and I have had a look, yes I suppose I do. And with some nice polar exploration iconography on the dial etc. I think that would be splendid, and a very different project watch...

Sent from my SM-G531H using Tapatalk


----------



## Geoff Adams

Something along the lines of this...?









Sent from my SM-G531H using Tapatalk


----------



## S.H.

Yes, but sans date for me (less cluttered, there is no practical quickset anyway)


----------



## Rimmed762

I think that the results would be close to Vostok Europe GAZ-14 world timer? Or Vostok Europe Radio room.

How about something funky? Kirovskie Crab remake?


----------



## Rimmed762

cuthbert said:


> Regarding the Elektronika please take into account that at the moment they say a B6-02 case would be expensive, in the hundred mark, either in brass of SS...I don't know how many are willing to pay $100 for a digital, however Suroks says he has an idea on how to modify the current case to get a look alike retro digital and he will post it here.


I am willing to put $100 or more for a digital IF it is a decent homage of B6-02.

I really look forward to see Suroks idea.

Also it depends on amounts. If we have enough participants we could get an 3rd party offer of a batch of cases. Maybe Vostok Time? They make the K-43 watch (which we are waiting).


----------



## Aeterno

Geoff Adams said:


> Something along the lines of this...?


Except with the dial shown upside down i.e. 12 at the top, 24 at the bottom - that is what a 24-hour Russian WUS project might be designed. Glycine Airman is probably the archetypal 24-hour watch and many others follow the same orientation. Morning to the left of the dial, afternoon and evening to the right of the dial. It follows the rise and fall of the day.

Beginning the day at the top, I think that's not a good design. Obviously, Glycine have been selling it for a long time. May be that's just become traditional now.

Stopwatches start at the top. But time is like the day, it rises and falls.


----------



## taike

Aeterno said:


> Except with the dial shown upside down i.e. 12 at the top, 24 at the bottom - that is what a 24-hour Russian WUS project might be designed. Glycine Airman is probably the archetypal 24-hour watch and many others follow the same orientation. Morning to the left of the dial, afternoon and evening to the right of the dial. It follows the rise and fall of the day.
> 
> Beginning the day at the top, I think that's not a good design. Obviously, Glycine have been selling it for a long time. May be that's just become traditional now.
> 
> Stopwatches start at the top. But time is like the day, it rises and falls.


if it doesn't have date, you can wear it upside down as you prefer


----------



## haejuk

As I stated, I am all for an Elecktronika, but seeing the 24 hour ideas got my brain working. I decided to google about things that happened in Soviet history in 1968, as we often see watches commemorating events. I didn't dig around a whole lot, but in 1968 the first direct air route between New York and Moscow was launched with Pan-Am and Aeroflot. This was a significant step towards detente and only happened after years of high level negotiations. We all know that Rolex was used to make some special watches with GMT complication for Pan-Am. Perhaps we could come up with some sort of 24h watch commemorating the launch of the New York to Moscow air route in a more Russian style. Could be 24h movement or have a GMT hand, not really sure. This is as far as my brain got so far.


----------



## S.H.

Is not 2019 the 90th anniversary of soviet polar aviation?


----------



## Uros TSI

I was thinking of something like this. Maybe something slim military like, with sub second if such movement is available. Bronze is cool. 24h is cool. I would also be in for the quick Tehnochas project. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rimmed762

I think that this project should be pretty quick. Slava diver is yet to come, K43 is yet to come and AFAIK Laika is yet to come. I think it is time to clear the table.

I think 2019 project could be started later at 2018 and try to ensure completion during 2019. Polar aviation would be wondeful theme for 2019 project.

IMHO, Technochas watch with Suroks modifications could be very good choice. But we know after we've seen that.


----------



## Arizone

Vostok apparently declined to collaborate on a digital Amphibian. It's that something we could convince them on?


----------



## cuthbert

Arizone said:


> Vostok apparently declined to collaborate on a digital Amphibian. It's that something we could convince them on?


I'll let Surok to answer that as we are not aware of the details.


----------



## hseldon

schieper said:


> Or some Russian 19th century pocket watch inspired. I am a big kutuzov fan (only red war and peace)
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


Techonochas is my personal preference for a new project, but I'm intrigued by the Molnija suggestion. A red twelve sounds cool, but a forum project pocket watch has really caught my attention.

What are Molnija producing these days? I don't know of a website for themZ

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dutchassasin

hseldon said:


> Techonochas is my personal preference for a new project, but I'm intrigued by the Molnija suggestion. A red twelve sounds cool, but a forum project pocket watch has really caught my attention.
> 
> What are Molnija producing these days? I don't know of a website for themZ


??????????? ??????? ????? ??????, ?????????? ????


----------



## messyGarage

very interesting ideas so far

maybe not for this round, but a reasonably sized 3603 powered Vodolaz diver?


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

We can come up with some sort of Constructivizm design to celebrate First five year plan 1929.


----------



## Chascomm

Geoff Adams said:


> Blimey Joe, something's obviously really got up your nose, sorry to hear this  but I want to personally thank you for all you did concerning the last Ratnik project! You are a good friend to this forum!


Although I was not one of the participants of the Ratnik project, I would like to second Geoff's comments. As a moderator I have worked closely with several project teams and I know what a tough gig it can be. Delivering a project is a heroic act. So thanks for that joecool. :-!


----------



## Chascomm

Confuse-a-cat said:


> Thank you kindly Chascomm for that info. I have seen this and the Strela homages but they just don't work for me. I suppose I mentioned this as a project because hopefully it would resemble the original design more closely and have project design twist to give it some sole which these homages just seem to miss out on.


I think I see where you're coming from. VK63 (no date) in a 36mm case, un-sleeved rectangular pushers, domed acrylic crystal, better attention to dial fonts and colours, minty lume... :think: I definitely see some merit in the concept but I'm not so hopeful of there being sufficient support to get it started. And we need to find a maker who can deliver something like this.


----------



## Arizone

I started playing around with a 24 hour Ratnik design based loosely on Vostok and Glycine.


----------



## Chascomm

Kirill Sergueev said:


> We can come up with some sort of Constructivizm design to celebrate First five year plan 1929.


How about...

this dial style








in this colour scheme








in this case style








in this size


----------



## rollandcone

Arizone said:


> I started playing around with a 24 hour Ratnik design based loosely on Vostok and Glycine.


Good job!! It's a really "Fantastic Ratnik"~~~~ I hope there is still a WUS moderator can consider to drive this Ratnik 2 project watch in real.


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

Chascomm said:


> How about...
> 
> this dial style
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in this colour scheme


Would be awesome!


----------



## tokareva

Arizone said:


> I started playing around with a 24 hour Ratnik design based loosely on Vostok and Glycine.


Looks pretty good, but personally I don't get the two tone case /bezel combo, and I think maybe the original mint green numbers might look better.


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

Chascomm said:


> I think I see where you're coming from. VK63 (no date) in a 36mm case, un-sleeved rectangular pushers, domed acrylic crystal, better attention to dial fonts and colours, minty lume... :think: I definitely see some merit in the concept but I'm not so hopeful of there being sufficient support to get it started. And we need to find a maker who can deliver something like this.


Chascomm you've nailed that perfectly, maybe anther project for another day. Thanks for taking the time to reply.

Just like to add a few more comments about the 24H option

I also like the idea of the 24h with the 12 at the top without a date window and a second subdial.

What about a two colour zone dial (not necessarily Black and white)








Like this one








24 at the bottom


----------



## Arizone

tokareva said:


> Looks pretty good, but personally I don't get the two tone case /bezel combo, and I think maybe the original mint green numbers might look better.


A lot is possible.

Blame this guy for the logo idea.


----------



## tokareva

I think think the bottom dial is very interesting.


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

Arizone said:


> I started playing around with a 24 hour Ratnik design based loosely on Vostok and Glycine.


Looks very good... Not sure about those hands, maybe Komandirskie hands?


----------



## tokareva

Arizone said:


> A lot is possible.
> 
> Blame this guy for the logo idea.


Nice! But I think the Komandirskie should keep that logo ,it looks great on it, on this one the star looks better to me. Good job.


----------



## rollandcone

Arizone said:


> A lot is possible.
> 
> Blame this guy for the logo idea.


Ratnik in 24hrs is gorgeous~~~ 
Maybe the date numbers on the date wheel can make it as a "red color" instead of black color numbers~~~


----------



## rollandcone

tokareva said:


> Nice! But I think the Komandirskie should keep that logo ,it looks great on it, on this one the star looks better to me. Good job.


I prefer red star, too~~~


----------



## tokareva

rollandcone said:


> Ratnik in 24hrs is gorgeous~~~
> Maybe the date numbers on the date wheel can make it as a "red color" instead of black color numbers~~~


Better yet,can the entire date feature be eliminated?


----------



## Chascomm

rollandcone said:


> Good job!! It's a really "Fantastic Ratnik"~~~~ I hope there is still a WUS moderator can consider to drive this Ratnik 2 project watch in real.


Now that joecool has stepped away from the role, unless another member of this forum is willing to take up the position of project leader, approval of the Ratnik 2 project will be withdrawn, and the next approved project will be the Elektronika.

But I hope the Ratnik discussions will continue in the meantime.


----------



## Chascomm

Rimmed762 said:


> I think that this project should be pretty quick. Slava diver is yet to come, K43 is yet to come and AFAIK Laika is yet to come. I think it is time to clear the table...


You have highlighted a unique challenge for projects in this Russian forum compared to elsewhere on Watchuseek. Many of the members are heavily committed to external projects, which also enjoy widespread coverage on this forum. That directly impacts the viability of any Watchuseek hosted Russian project.


----------



## Arizone

Now I must apologize for this next image, it may be frightening to women and small children...

Elektronika in an Amphibian 670 case!












Chascomm said:


> Now that joecool has stepped away from the role, unless another member of this forum is willing to take up the position of project leader, approval of the Ratnik 2 project will be withdrawn, and the next approved project will be the Elektronika.
> 
> But I hope the Ratnik discussions will continue in the meantime.


I will offer, if that is the case.


----------



## rollandcone

Arizone said:


> I will offer, if that is the case.


Thanks Arizone~~~


----------



## Arizone

Whoops.


----------



## detroie

dutchassasin said:


> ??????????? ??????? ????? ??????, ?????????? ????


More information about Molnija plans and models can be found at their Instagram account 
- https://www.instagram.com/molnija_ltd/

And price i think can be affordable.


----------



## joecool

Arizone said:


> I will offer, if that is the case.


I think you would be an excellent choice for project leader for this 2018 venture,because you know how to get things done in a timely fashion and push the project along|>


----------



## dutchassasin

wow that digital amphibia looks very interesting, but perhaps ditch the 200m requirement and make it splash proof. 
Maybe this will ease up the designing process.


----------



## thewatchadude

Unfortunately I'm unable to see Arizone's pictures (the Ratnik and 670). Could anyone be kind enough and post them again?


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

Its very rough and I was unable to switch the 12 and 24 ,also I am not suggesting we use the 670 case or the Vostok fonts or the blue colours.


----------



## rollandcone

thewatchadude said:


> Unfortunately I'm unable to see Arizone's pictures (the Ratnik and 670). Could anyone be kind enough and post them again?


To thewatchadude:
The following is the Arizone's Ratnik and 670 pictures, I re-post it again and hope you can see it~~~


----------



## Danilao

I'm not a big fanatic of the 24h dials and not even of the new Ratnik :-/

So I'd prefer quartz, among the three. Although an automatic movement would be the best choice. 

I still follow this discussion with interest


----------



## BowTiger

I do like the 24 hour concept. The dial arrangement will take some getting used to but I can live with it. I do like the lighter color vessel version. And as some people said incorporating the red star.

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rimmed762

Digital Amphibia looks amazing. Even there is no red LED, that would be my choice.


----------



## thewatchadude

Thanks rollandcone. And thanks to all who have started working on the project

I like the 24h Ratniks--actually version 2 with bezel from version 1 would likely get my preference. I also like Confuse-a-cat's 24h mockup--provided the hands become Amphibia hands and we find a nicer bezel.
The digital Amphibia is going to be a nightmare in terms of WR, isn't? What's meranom's/Vostok's experience on that type of buttons? In any case I'm not sure I'd be in for a digital.


----------



## AGAPITO

The design of Confuse-a-cat seems nice to me. However, could any original Soviet design be taken into account too, at least in part? I mean the Raketa 2623 classics. It could be a way to pay tribute to these watches.

















Maybe any 350007, 476613, 350006 K-34 Komandirskie case could serve?


----------



## Rimmed762

To me the biggest advantage of 24h watch is the possibility to use it as a compass. Instantly.

If 24 is below instead of the top, I will lose that possibility. Actually it makes it more difficult than 12h watch.


----------



## Geoff Adams

AGAPITO said:


> The design of Confuse-a-cat seems nice to me. However, could any original Soviet design be taken into account too, at least in part? I mean the Raketa 2623 classics. It could be a way to pay tribute to these watches.
> 
> View attachment 12910543
> 
> 
> View attachment 12910557
> 
> 
> Maybe any 350007, 476613, 350006 K-34 Komandirskie case could serve?


I wholeheartedly agree with AGAPITO's suggestion. This hits the nail on the head for me. This would be my first choice...

Sent from my SM-G531H using Tapatalk


----------



## Arizone

Confuse-a-cat said:


> Its very rough and I was unable to switch the 12 and 24 ,also I am not suggesting we use the 670 case or the Vostok fonts or the blue colours.


The Vostok movement won't allow a subdial at 6.



AGAPITO said:


> The design of Confuse-a-cat seems nice to me. However, could any original Soviet design be taken into account too, at least in part? I mean the Raketa 2623 classics. It could be a way to pay tribute to these watches.
> 
> Maybe any 350007, 476613, 350006 K-34 Komandirskie case could serve?


These original watches aren't exactly difficult to come by or are they particularly noteworthy, I think, which makes it harder to justify as a project. Raketa also still produces 24 hour watches with some semblance to the originals. This model would make for a better debate:










The new Vostok Compressor case would be a far nicer match.


----------



## hseldon

dutchassasin said:


> ??????????? ??????? ????? ??????, ?????????? ????


Cool. Seems like their wristwatches are Japanese quartz movements. Are they still making mechanical movements for pocket watches at the factory?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

Arizone said:


> The Vostok movement won't allow a subdial at 6.


Well l wasn't aiming for a Vostok movement ,the mockup was more for the look of the dial hence the 670 case.
But now you mention it ,is it possible for a 2 o'clock crown, that would make it very interesting. Any idea what case we could use and would Vostok etc be prepared to do that?

Sent from my LG-D320 using Tapatalk


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

Confuse-a-cat said:


> Well l wasn't aiming for a Vostok movement ,the mockup was more for the look of the dial hence the 670 case.
> But now you mention it ,is it possible for a 2 o'clock crown with the subdial at 9 o'clock , that would make it very interesting. Any idea what case we could use and would Vostok etc be prepared to do that?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D320 using Tapatalk


That Electronika in the Amphibian clothing Arizone is fantastic and now my nunber one Choice .

Sent from my LG-D320 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chascomm

Rimmed762 said:


> To me the biggest advantage of 24h watch is the possibility to use it as a compass. Instantly.
> 
> If 24 is below instead of the top, I will lose that possibility. Actually it makes it more difficult than 12h watch.


Living in the southern hemisphere, I have used my 24 hour Vostok as a compass without much difficulty. But I agree that it is more convenient for you.


----------



## Chascomm

Danilao said:


> Although an automatic movement would be the best choice...


How about hand-winding?

Are we going to proceed with WUS project for 2018? - Page 11

(although realistically, I anticipate both Ratnik 2 and Elektronika to precede any other new proposal)


----------



## Chascomm

Confuse-a-cat said:


> View attachment 12909659
> 
> 
> Its very rough and I was unable to switch the 12 and 24 ,also I am not suggesting we use the 670 case or the Vostok fonts or the blue colours.


Assuming that Vostok offer a movement with 24 hour primary display and subsidiary second hand, the sub-dial will be placed at 20 o'clock with a conventional crown location. However with 12 at the top on a two-tone day/night colour scheme, then the sub-dial could be reworked as a rising sun, echoing the "Vostok" (East) branding. A two-tone dial would also present opportunities to pick up some Neptune styling motifs.


----------



## detroie

hseldon said:


> Cool. Seems like their wristwatches are Japanese quartz movements. Are they still making mechanical movements for pocket watches at the factory?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I mention that they will start producing their own mechanins 3603 at the autumn.


----------



## Arizone

Chascomm said:


> ...then the sub-dial could be reworked as a rising sun, echoing the "Vostok" (East) branding. A two-tone dial would also present opportunities to pick up some Neptune styling motifs.


Too much?


----------



## Uros TSI

Excellent. Is date window an option? Maybe a Neptune case since it gives the option of a quality bracelet?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Chascomm

Arizone said:


> Too much?


We could workshop the colour palette a bit, but that is pretty much the layout I had in mind. I didn't mention balancing the logo on the other side, but you got that anyway.


----------



## thewatchadude

I love that one ! Fantastic Arizone ! 
Add a 960 case and a two tone bezel and the project is done ! 
I'd just suggest a different and bigger font for hours numerals.


----------



## Danilao

Chascomm said:


> How about hand-winding?


Dear Chascomm, 
I had forgotten the Zvezda Project :-/
Actually it would be in first place (for me) among the other [24h, Ratnik (I love my WUS edition and I also have the military version but the new one does not like me at all) and quartz].

I think I'd like it a little bigger than the original. 
It would be nice to see some mock ups.

@Arizone, really well done but there are too many colors and nuances in my opinion and I'm afraid of what could come out, in production, from a quadrant so well designed but perhaps too complex


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

Arizone said:


> Too much?


Excellent, well done Arizone , outstanding 
I have now decided to sit on the floor in the corner and suck my thumb instead of ever attempting to make mockups of watch dials ..you've put me too shame.

I'm not that wild on the numeral font also maybe they need to stand out a little more. Possibly the smaller numbers would be to difficult to see(loose the 8 and make em bigger) Also the sun reflections gradually widening toward the bottom of the dial this would make it less left side heavy and add perspective to the reflections.


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

Uros TSI said:


> Excellent. Is date window an option? Maybe a Neptune case since it gives the option of a quality bracelet?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


I think we would have to use the 2426.12 Movement which has no date complication.


----------



## taike

Arizone said:


> Too much?


Bravo! I confess I had no love for the 24 at 6 concept until seeing this. Picture is truly worth a thousand words.


----------



## mariomart

Arizone said:


> Too much?


Consider me signed up if this one get's the go ahead. Thanks Arizone


----------



## Chascomm

Kirill Sergueev said:


> Would be awesome!


My other thought was that a Vostok 2403 movement under a dial like this would necessitate a rectangular sub-dial at 10 o'clock which would make it quite unlike any other watch that I can think of.


----------



## dutchassasin

Arizone's neptune mock-up is fantastic. im not sure its technically possible or how it would look on a small dial. 
But if Vostok can produce it and we use a standard case and bezel it doesn't have to become a 2+ year project.


----------



## AGAPITO

I only referred to the Soviet design as a basis for the project, although the watch is more or less difficult to find. Then we all could work on that basis, and get a result that improves the original basis.

I believe that taking as a basis a Soviet design can generate more consensus than any fantasy design, although I recognize that the various designs proposed are nice.

I have another idea. The compressor case may be a good choice, although maybe the project could pay tribute to the 1MWF, and the Signal Alarm Watch, perhaps with a 2426 movement to make sense the alarm hand, and turn it into a 24-hour watch too. Maybe vainilla tone dial like a Strela...

















The base would be similar to the models indicated (350007, 476613 and 350006).

However, I think it would be essential to personalize the alarm hand and crowns as in the Signal, and if it is achieved, the final watch can generate more consensus.


----------



## Geoff Adams

AGAPITO said:


> I only referred to the Soviet design as a basis for the project, although the watch is more or less difficult to find. Then we all could work on that basis, and get a result that improves the original basis.
> 
> I believe that taking as a basis a Soviet design can generate more consensus than any fantasy design, although I recognize that the various designs proposed are nice.
> 
> I have another idea. The compressor case may be a good choice, although maybe the project could pay tribute to the 1MWF, and the Signal Alarm Watch, perhaps with a 2426 movement to make sense the alarm hand, and turn it into a 24-hour watch too. Maybe vainilla tone dial like a Strela...
> 
> View attachment 12912105
> 
> 
> View attachment 12912107
> 
> 
> The base would be similar to the models indicated (350007, 476613 and 350006).
> 
> However, I think it would be essential to personalize the alarm hand and crowns as in the Signal, and if it is achieved, the final watch can generate more consensus.


I like this idea too, and would certainly sign up to something like this. Just on the Neptune design, I have to confess that it looks too bright for me. I would wear in on holiday with some of my collection of Hawaiian shirts, but that's it..

Sent from my SM-G531H using Tapatalk


----------



## Solotov

Geoff Adams said:


> I like this idea too, and would certainly sign up to something like this. Just on the Neptune design, I have to confess that it looks too bright for me. I would wear in on holiday with some of my collection of Hawaiian shirts, but that's it..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G531H using Tapatalk


I personally love the design, maybe with slightly different colors if people do think it's too Hawaiian.

But Neptunes' definitely have a colorful precedence to them


----------



## Uros TSI

Confuse-a-cat said:


> I think we would have to use the 2426.12 Movement which has no date complication.


I have overseen the 24h detail. I would personally ditch the 24h for the date complication, but I will stick with the majority choice.

What are the options for square vintage case and movement? Case would need to be sourced out of Russia I presume?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bostok

Arizone said:


> Too much?


Colour variation or not, I like it and seems a great idea to start, congratulations to you and Chascomm |>


----------



## schieper

Bostok said:


> Colour variation or not, I like it and seems a great idea to start, congratulations to you and Chascomm |>


Sry but to me that is plain hideous. No offense meant though.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Rimmed762

I really like the design but 24 located at the bottom really rubs me the wrong way.

But let us wait for Suroks offering too.


----------



## Arizone

schieper said:


> Sry but to me that is plain hideous. No offense meant though.
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


I was waiting for that, thank you! I certainly wouldn't wear it either, but I had fun drawing it. 

It's not far off from the Vostok "Banana"(?) at the very least.


----------



## hseldon

Arizone said:


> Too much?


So garish. I love it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schieper

Arizone said:


> I was waiting for that, thank you! I certainly wouldn't wear it either, but I had fun drawing it.
> 
> It's not far off from the Vostok "Banana"(?) at the very least.


Lol. Cudo's to you're photoshop skills or whatever is needed. 

And by all the positive Feedback; it looks like you know also have to make it happen. In which case you definitely need to stick diamonds on the bezle.  which again makes me consider joining in. I mean a Parodie to watchdesign would be an opportunity i would not want to miss.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## joecool

I would like to see a 24 hour dial but with a metalised logo of the sadko motif and the squareish object (moon?)as the subdial dark blue dial and black wave design instead of the neptune wave design


----------



## tokareva

Rimmed762 said:


> I really like the design but 24 located at the bottom really rubs me the wrong way.
> 
> But let us wait for Suroks offering too.


I agree, It looks to me like it would be virtually impossible to figure out what time it is. Personally I almost wish everyone would drop the whole 24 hour idea altogether. Some want 24 on top, some want 24 on the bottom, some want to use it for a compass, etc. It seems to me that a 24 hour watch is a very personal decision that would be difficult to arrive at with a general consensus. I do kind of like that split dial dual 12 hour dial, I can understand what's happening on it. And it would look better without the sub seconds dial.Unfortunately the dial itself is not particularly good looking.


----------



## taike

tokareva said:


> I agree, It looks to me like it would be virtually impossible to figure out what time it is. Personally I almost wish everyone would drop the whole 24 hour idea altogether. Some want 24 on top, some want 24 on the bottom, some want to use it for a compass, etc. It seems to me that a 24 hour watch is a very personal decision that would be difficult to arrive at with a general consensus. I do kind of like that split dial dual 12 hour dial, I can understand what's happening on it. And it would look better without the sub seconds dial.Unfortunately the dial itself is not particularly good looking.
> 
> View attachment 12913691


That's a 24hr at top, just numbered differently


----------



## tokareva

taike said:


> That's a 24hr at top, just numbered differently


Yes I know, 12 hours top (night) 12 hours bottom (day). Its a very easy dial to understand, or I think I understand it.

I like it because it doesn't have a 16 or 17 o'clock.

I'm not suggesting to use it, I'm just saying its a very informative easy to read dial with no conversion needed.


----------



## Arizone

24 hour or not, and which orientation, would be best left to a vote once basic design is chosen.


----------



## BowTiger

Arizone said:


> 24 hour or not, and which orientation, would be best left to a vote once basic design is chosen.


Seconded

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## rollandcone

Arizone said:


> 24 hour or not, and which orientation, would be best left to a vote once basic design is chosen.


Seconded


----------



## elsoldemayo

I would suggest the decision to use a 24Hr or regular movement is the key decision and therefore should be the first thing to vote on as it will probably be a deciding factor for many on whether they wish to participate or not. After that orientation, dial design etc are the natural follow up votes.


----------



## Arizone

Chascomm said:


> How about...
> 
> this dial style
> 
> in this colour scheme
> 
> in this case style
> 
> in this size


I thought this was an interesting idea so I wanted to start drawing it up too. Hypothetically, Luch produces a few larger rectangular mechanical watches that would make easy candidates if they agreed to take the project. This model is 29x40mm. There would be no subdial without going quartz, unfortunately.

Please note this is a very rough mockup since I should be in bed. Without using black, I imagined adapting these numerals instead in order to be visible over the rays, but it's a quick approximation from what I had available.


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

Arizone said:


> I thought this was an interesting idea so I wanted to start drawing it up too. Hypothetically, Luch produces a few larger rectangular mechanical watches that would make easy candidates if they agreed to take the project. This model is 29x40mm. There would be no subdial without going quartz, unfortunately.
> 
> Please note this is a very rough mockup since I should be in bed. Without using black, I imagined adapting these numerals instead in order to be visible over the rays, but it's a quick approximation from what I had available.


Idea for the numerals :-







My wife has this (somewhere)

A close up of the dial from the internet


----------



## Danilao

Arizone said:


> Please note this is a very rough mockup since I should be in bed. Without using black, I imagined adapting these numerals instead in order to be visible over the rays, but it's a quick approximation from what I had available.


I believe we must explore this idea. 
This mock up is already very interesting :-O

I have trouble reading the time on 24h dials and I think that typology would be a niche product


----------



## Rimmed762

Arizones idea looks great. I don't know what is minimum order from Luch but I remember that MOQ is quite low.

I would also be interested if they could print couple of different dials. Now, please correct me but Luch 1801 seems pretty much like Zvezdas movement. So for us who are ready to use a watchmaker or practice watchmaking the possibility of sub-seconds would be great.


----------



## joecool

How about a Sadko big zero style dial?
Quick and dirty mock up done one smartphone app,but you get the idea
Metalised Sadko and text motif
Musical notation used as main indice markers


----------



## thewatchadude

Too bad you considered the Neptune one as a joke, I really liked it. Pretty unusal I reckon, but typically Russian in my view, ie. this sort of too much sometimes.
I found one (etsy) that I think is in the same spirit--a hand-made one but that might reflect the sould of the Russian people rather than the aesthetics standards of the Russian watchmakers.
That said I must admit I know barely anything about Russia.


----------



## mattbod

I'd be interested in a group buy watch if it is affordable and is a fairly clean and simple design. I have no interest in a 24 hr watch tbh. I will watch this space.


----------



## Solotov

thewatchadude said:


> Too bad you considered the Neptune one as a joke, I really liked it. Pretty unusal I reckon, but typically Russian in my view, ie. this sort of too much sometimes.
> I found one (etsy) that I think is in the same spirit--a hand-made one but that might reflect the sould of the Russian people rather than the aesthetics standards of the Russian watchmakers.
> That said I must admit I know barely anything about Russia.


I also really liked that idea TBH, could tweak the colors or ditch the 24h if people didn't care for them. But i'm also just fond of Neptunes and wouldn't mind another one.


----------



## Arizone

joecool said:


> How about a Sadko big zero style dial?
> Quick and dirty mock up done one smartphone app,but you get the idea
> Metalised Sadko and text motif
> Musical notation used as main indice markers


I think this would be hard to sell. I'd personally much rather the funky-cased diver, and reuse the hands from the other project at the least.


----------



## tokareva

OOPS, this was supposed to include a quote.
Please see below.


----------



## tokareva

Arizone said:


> 24 hour or not, and which orientation, would be best left to a vote once basic design is chosen.


I agree completely, and forgot about the vote. I was just rambling and didn't mean to sound pushy. If its 24 hours and looks good that's fine with me. Readability in a watch is important to me, regardless of the format.


----------



## ThePossumKing

Arizone said:


> Too much?


That is something I could get into! Even if it was a ratnik....

I like the 2 tone 24 hour dial as well, but not as a ratnik and not with those godawful mint green numbers.

I wasn't interested in the first Ratnik and wouldn't be interested in a second variant.

I couldn't care less about a quartz either

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mariomart

ThePossumKing said:


> That is something I could get into! Even if it was a ratnik....
> 
> I like the 2 tone 24 hour dial as well, but not as a ratnik and not with those godawful mint green numbers.
> 
> I wasn't interested in the first Ratnik and wouldn't be interested in a second variant.
> 
> I couldn't care less about a quartz either
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hurumph !!


----------



## ThePossumKing

mariomart said:


> Hurumph !!


No voicing dissent, comrade?

Shut your mouth and like Ratnik or end up in dreaded Lubyanka...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joecool

ThePossumKing said:


> No voicing dissent, comrade?
> 
> Shut your mouth and like Ratnik or end up in dreaded Lubyanka...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So I'm guessing here,but I'm assuming your not a fan of Ratnik


----------



## tokareva

That new Ratnik is NICE, unfortunately it makes the old ones look really dated and a little cheap looking by comparison. I particularly like the new chunkier bezel.


----------



## ThePossumKing

joecool said:


> So I'm guessing here,but I'm assuming your not a fan of Ratnik


You would be correct in your assumption, comrade.

But this is a democratic process. If another Ratnik is chosen, I will stand down and not complain or participate

I was all for the Slava diver homage until it was decided that the dial would say Amphibia instead of Vostok. Then I backed out. But I am still excited to see how the finished product will look

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joecool

How about a Russiian folk art design? 







Im sorry once again for my smartass....er I mean smartphone image editing app  k


----------



## tokareva

joecool said:


> How about a Russiian folk art design?
> View attachment 12917081
> 
> Im sorry once again for my smartass....er I mean smartphone image editing app  k


That's actually pretty nice,and I know Kirill will want one.


----------



## joecool

I particularly like the fact that Vlad's right nipple is the central pinion!


----------



## joecool

tokareva said:


> That new Ratnik is NICE, unfortunately it makes the old ones look really dated and a little cheap looking by comparison. I particularly like the new chunkier bezel.


I've ordered one of the new Ratniks,so I'll show a comparison,when it arrives from mother Russia :-!


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

tokareva said:


> That's actually pretty nice,and I know Kirill will want one.


Sure gimme one and another one to tease my brave ex-marine office mate....


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

Arizone said:


> I thought this was an interesting idea so I wanted to start drawing it up too. Hypothetically, Luch produces a few larger rectangular mechanical watches that would make easy candidates if they agreed to take the project. This model is 29x40mm. There would be no subdial without going quartz, unfortunately.
> 
> Please note this is a very rough mockup since I should be in bed. Without using black, I imagined adapting these numerals instead in order to be visible over the rays, but it's a quick approximation from what I had available.


Awesome!!!!!!


----------



## joecool

THIS is AWESOME!.....well maybe not 






:think::think:
But at least the Possumking might like it:-x


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

I would say instead of Mr. Putin lets put this pic on the dial.


----------



## joecool

Russian troll.....mmm.......maybe not.....just a bit of light hearted humour


----------



## BowTiger

joecool said:


> THIS is AWESOME!.....well maybe not
> View attachment 12917171
> :think::think:
> But at least the Possumking might like it:-x


You know I probably wouldn't wear it much but I'd buy it

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chascomm

Beautiful work as ever :-!


Arizone said:


> There would be no subdial without going quartz, unfortunately.


I am completely OK with a lack of sub-dial on this design. It is cleaner without. I'm also perfectly OK with a total absence of second hand.


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

joecool said:


> THIS is AWESOME!.....well maybe not
> View attachment 12917171
> :think::think:
> But at least the Possumking might like it:-x


The colors work sooo well together, and just sooo butch.

Sent from my LG-K520 using Tapatalk


----------



## joecool

Confuse-a-cat said:


> The colors work sooo well together, and just sooo butch.
> 
> Sent from my LG-K520 using Tapatalk


Yeah,but maybe I shouldn't have made a right tit of Vlad presidente until my parcel escapes from mother Russia....oh well 
It could have been worse!I could have used this masterpiss...er I mean Masterpiece


----------



## schieper

joecool said:


> Yeah,but maybe I shouldn't have made a right tit of Vlad presidente until my parcel escapes from mother Russia....oh well
> It could have been worse!I could have used this masterpiss...er I mean Masterpiece
> View attachment 12917809


Ha ha. Great. Would buy it and wear it. [email protected] you with your breitling or rolex, with this watch you will own every „its a great conversation piece" or „does your watch gets noticed" discussion on the bloody forum. Write me down for 3. preferably in a dress style case. 

This is 4chan on the wrist. No joke. Would buy it.


----------



## Aeterno

Oh this thread, downhill it went, faster than an Olympic skier.


----------



## Rimmed762

Exactly.

I think for now we have about three proposals.
1) Ratnik 2018 (12 or 24h)
2) Luch / Zvezda
3) Digital (Technochas aged or Amphibia styles)

Am I correct?


----------



## cuthbert

Aeterno said:


> Oh this thread, downhill it went, faster than an Olympic skier.


Definitely.




Rimmed762 said:


> Exactly.





Rimmed762 said:


> I think for now we have about three proposals.
> 1) Ratnik 2018 (12 or 24h)
> 2) Luch / Zvezda
> 3) Digital (Technochas aged or Amphibia styles)
> 
> Am I correct?


​Of all the proposals I still think the Elektronika is the only one I would wear without being embarassed.


----------



## joecool

Rimmed762 said:


> Exactly.
> 
> I think for now we have about three proposals.
> 1) Ratnik 2018 (12 or 24h)
> 2) Luch / Zvezda
> 3) Digital (Technochas aged or Amphibia styles)
> 
> Am I correct?


You are correct......so with enough of the tomfoolery 
It was just my sarcastic way of trying to highlight where this project possibility seemed to be heading

I think it would be best if whoever has decided to run with the 2018 project ( I assume comrade Arizone)to narrow the needs and wants of this years project down a bit
IMHO I would start with a establishing firmly what kind of watch the members here really want
Do they want a homage?Commemorative? or something completely different
After that is established narrow it down a bit again
Eg: Military,Pilot,Dress,Diver or Digital
Or start with the type of case at least
Eg: Stainless,Chrome brass,Bronze or Plastic
Then and only then should the finer points of design such as dial,hands and caseback be decided

This is the most logical and sensible way to move forward and stops the banal drivel about pedantics that have previously beset WUS projects


----------



## joecool

cuthbert said:


> Definitely.
> 
> ​Of all the proposals I still think the Elektronika is the only one I would wear without being embarassed.


That my friend is why you are not in charge of this new project,nor am I for that matter.
It requires someone new who doesn't bring as much baggage with them
Comrade Arizone hasnt had an officialy approved WUS project yet and I think he is the best guy to bring this one home at a pace.
So we know you would like an Electronica and I would like a Ratnik Mk2 based project but thankfully it is not up to us


----------



## detroie

Rimmed762 said:


> Exactly.
> 
> I think for now we have about three proposals.
> 1) Ratnik 2018 (12 or 24h)
> 2) Luch / Zvezda
> 3) Digital (Technochas aged or Amphibia styles)
> 
> Am I correct?


What about Molnija?


----------



## Rimmed762

That I forgot.

Maybe 3603 diver or 'red 12'. Someone mentioned even a pocket watch. So one proposal more.


----------



## Arizone

Rimmed762 said:


> Exactly.
> 
> I think for now we have about three proposals.
> 1) Ratnik 2018 (12 or 24h)
> 2) Luch / Zvezda
> 3) Digital (Technochas aged or Amphibia styles)
> 
> Am I correct?


You're forgetting Vostok/Meranom, garish Neptune style or otherwise.



joecool said:


> IMHO I would start with a establishing firmly what kind of watch the members here really want
> Do they want a homage?Commemorative? or something completely different
> After that is established narrow it down a bit again
> Eg: Military,Pilot,Dress,Diver or Digital
> Or start with the type of case at least
> Eg: Stainless,Chrome brass,Bronze or Plastic
> Then and only then should the finer points of design such as dial,hands and caseback be decided


I'm not sure breaking it down this much is the best approach initially. Everyone would of course want steel cases, I'm sure, but that's not possible with every manufacturer. Polling a general idea, like the several suggested and the few I picked to draw, then refining the winner, is what I would suggest.



joecool said:


> That my friend is why you are not in charge of this new project,nor am I for that matter.
> It requires someone new who doesn't bring as much baggage with them
> Comrade Arizone hasnt had an officialy approved WUS project yet and I think he is the best guy to bring this one home at a pace.
> So we know you would like an Electronica and I would like a Ratnik Mk2 based project but thankfully it is not up to us


I appreciate the suggestion. I'm generally happy to draw up designs for everyone, but I don't want to be personally involved further unless it's a project I feel strongly about. The Ratnik I feel good about and would likely purchase if it happens, which is why I offered for you, but the others not so much.

There's no requirement for leaders to be taking turns here, if Cuthbert wanted to again I'd be fine with it, as long as everyone here can acknowledge past "baggage", regardless of who may have instigated it, and agree to mutually try and prevent it from happening again.


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

Personally I would not go with Ratnik 2018 because of its militaristic nature. Or digital watch since I did not like it even when it was a fashion statement back to 1980-es. 
Neptune sounds like fun. But I would like to have something unique like square Luch with constructivizm inspired face.


----------



## Rimmed762

After the corrections. 

I think for now we have about five proposals.
1) Ratnik 2018 (12 or 24h)
2) Luch / Zvezda
3) Digital (Technochas aged or Amphibia styles)
4) Molnija 3603.
5) Vostok Neptune / Poljot Amphibia homage

Could it be the time for sketches and then polls?


----------



## cuthbert

joecool said:


> That my friend is why you are not in charge of this new project,nor am I for that matter.


I didn't understand who has decided who is in charge of this project.

Just curious.


----------



## Rimmed762

Just to compile the sketches into one message.


----------



## joecool

Rimmed762 said:


> Just to compile the sketches into one message.


Sorry the Sadko was just a bit of humour on my part,so you can disregard that


----------



## joecool

cuthbert said:


> I didn't understand who has decided who is in charge of this project.
> 
> Just curious.


I was given the go ahead for a Ratnik Mk2 project by the WUS moderators if enough interest was shown.
I have decided not to be involved in the running of such a project.
That does not mean it cant go ahead with someone else in charge
But they would have to contact the mods to ok it first.
Any other project proposal would still have to go through the moderators to get the get go

So to answer your question,the Moderators decide
But then again you already know this?????


----------



## schieper

So no others interested in the putin-thrump barechested horseback riding? A wasted opportunitie

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## tokareva

schieper said:


> So no others interested in the putin-thrump barechested horseback riding? A wasted opportunitie
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


I'm more interested in the bearback riding edition. It needs some blocky gold numbers maybe? Maybe at 3,6,9 and 12 only.Possibly a red star for 12 o'clock.


----------



## AGAPITO

I like all the ideas that you have been contributing. In case it helps, my opinion is that the final watch could try to improve a original soviet design. Maybe more unanimity would be achieved. For example, a Vostok homage to the Poljot Amphibia has been yet proposed. I do not know if it would be possible, but I would add the models of watches that I have indicated (in any order):

a) A tribute to the 24 hours Raketa watch from the 80s (not necessarily this image), maybe compressor case or k-34 case:









b) A tribute to the First Moscow Watch Factory (based on the design of the Signal alarm watch), and in this case, being able to try to use the compressor or k34 case:









c) Maybe a gentleman's watch based on the Soviet 23-jewels Poljot/Raketa/Luch watches from the 60s-70s (the Vostok classica case could be used as a reference) -the images are from Internet-:









































Of course, none of the proposals is totally satisfactory, I´m sorry.


----------



## joecool

Out of them all,I've always loved the style of the Signal alarm's dial numerals and indices
I also love the lightning bolt alarm hand....great design style


----------



## mariomart

Personally I would love to see a Kosmos re-imagining appear at some stage. It's just a beautiful piece.


----------



## joecool

tokareva said:


> I'm more interested in the bearback riding edition. It needs some blocky gold numbers maybe? Maybe at 3,6,9 and 12 only.Possibly a red star for 12 o'clock.
> 
> View attachment 12922113


I'd much rather go with with this


----------



## bpmurray

AGAPITO said:


> I like all the ideas that you have been contributing. In case it helps, my opinion is that the final watch could try to improve a original soviet design. Maybe more unanimity would be achieved. For example, a Vostok homage to the Poljot Amphibia has been yet proposed. I do not know if it would be possible, but I would add the models of watches that I have indicated (in any order):
> 
> a) A tribute to the 24 hours Raketa watch from the 80s (not necessarily this image), maybe compressor case or k-34 case:
> 
> b) A tribute to the First Moscow Watch Factory (based on the design of the Signal alarm watch), and in this case, being able to try to use the compressor or k34 case:
> 
> c) Maybe a gentleman's watch based on the Soviet 23-jewels Poljot/Raketa/Luch watches from the 60s-70s (the Vostok classica case could be used as a reference) -the images are from Internet-:
> 
> Of course, none of the proposals is totally satisfactory, I´m sorry.


You may run into intellectual property issues with the Raketa designs. I certainly am no expert on Soviet/Russian copyright law, but the current incarnation of Raketa may own valid copyrights on those pieces, especially if they purchased the assets of the USSR-era Raketa. I'm fairly certain that they own the Raketa trademark, so their owning the copyrights as assigned from the original designers is not out of the question at all. Same with Luch designs, as it is my understanding that there is an operative Luch watch company. As with Raketa, I have no idea if they own the original Luch IP or not, but it'd be a good idea to check. Certainly cool ideas, just exercise caution.


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

bpmurray said:


> You may run into intellectual property issues with the Raketa designs. I certainly am no expert on Soviet/Russian copyright law, but the current incarnation of Raketa may own valid copyrights on those pieces, especially if they purchased the assets of the USSR-era Raketa. I'm fairly certain that they own the Raketa trademark, so their owning the copyrights as assigned from the original designers is not out of the question at all. Same with Luch designs, as it is my understanding that there is an operative Luch watch company. As with Raketa, I have no idea if they own the original Luch IP or not, but it'd be a good idea to check. Certainly cool ideas, just exercise caution.


I think that copyright for designs from 60-es is already expired. I am not a specialist though. Just suggestions.


----------



## bpmurray

Kirill Sergueev said:


> I think that copyright for designs from 60-es is already expired. I am not a specialist though. Just suggestions.


Most countries, including Russia I believe, have a copyright term of 70 years after the death of the creator. That would at minimum cover anything made post-1948. The real question is if anyone actually owns those copyrights today.


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

bpmurray said:


> Most countries, including Russia I believe, have a copyright term of 70 years after the death of the creator. That would at minimum cover anything made post-1948. The real question is if anyone actually owns those copyrights today.


Yup, you right it is so called industrial design and protected according to the Bern convention.


----------



## Chascomm

cuthbert said:


> I didn't understand who has decided who is in charge of this project.
> 
> Just curious.


Joecool stepped down from leading the Ratnik project. Arizone has stepped into the role.

Arizone is _not_ in charge of deciding which is to be the next project. As I said above; the _next_ approved project is the Ratnik 2, which is based on the latest generation navy-issue Ratnik, made by MFSCh (formerly Vostok-Design).

Approval has already been granted for an Elektronika project, led by Cuthbert.

The rest of this thread concerns ideas for other hypothetical projects which would need to be presented for approval before they could progress.


----------



## BowTiger

Chascomm said:


> Joecool stepped down from leading the Ratnik project. Arizone has stepped into the role.
> 
> Arizone is _not_ in charge of deciding which is to be the next project. As I said above; the _next_ approved project is the Ratnik 2, which is based on the latest generation navy-issue Ratnik, made by MFSCh (formerly Vostok-Design).
> 
> Approval has already been granted for an Elektronika project, led by Cuthbert.
> 
> The rest of this thread concerns ideas for other hypothetical projects which would need to be presented for approval before they could progress.


I didn't find threads for the above projects. Have they been created and if not when should we expect something more?

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chascomm

BowTiger said:


> I didn't find threads for the above projects. Have they been created and if not when should we expect something more?


Joecool created this thread to gauge interest in the Ratnik project:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/wus-ratnik-mk2-if-you-guys-up-4540373.html
...and that is as far as it has gone so far.

This is the thread in which the possibility of an Elektronika project was first raised:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/elektronikas-still-made-2017-a-4533415.html
...however no futher action has occurred on the forum yet concerning this project.

Meanwhile, the current project is nearing its final stages:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/wus-russian-forum-project-2016-rebooted-3459737.html


----------



## BowTiger

Chascomm said:


> Joecool created this thread to gauge interest in the Ratnik project:
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/wus-ratnik-mk2-if-you-guys-up-4540373.html
> ...and that is as far as it has gone so far.
> 
> This is the thread in which the possibility of an Elektronika project was first raised:
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/elektronikas-still-made-2017-a-4533415.html
> ...however no futher action has occurred on the forum yet concerning this project.
> 
> Meanwhile, the current project is nearing its final stages:
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/wus-russian-forum-project-2016-rebooted-3459737.html


I'm 71 on the wait list for the current project. And I remember seeing those watches on this thread. Thanks I think I'm caught up now

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## hseldon

Of the proposals we’ve had in this thread the ones I could see myself getting in on are the digital amphibia, which looks fun and the Neptune. I know it’s very lurid (and I’m not that fussed by 24hr watches tbh) but I really liked how the seconds dial was incorporated into the rising sun design. Perhaps if it went ahead we could choose a different colour scheme (though I quite like it as is!). The wild card would be a Molnija pocket watch, which would certainly be an interesting project. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rimmed762

Even when the basic design has been decided, the details will take a lot of time to be decided. Votings, discussions etc.

I don't consider myself impatient (I have had no troubles waiting for Slava homage (2016 project) and K43 (already paid)), but I would like to see that main idea of the next project set. There is still a lot of work after that.

To be honest, I fear that now there are new threads started and compete with each other. So, could it be possible to collect all proposals, name the team and then start the discussions?


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

If we are still considering the subdial/24h vostok. I wanted to ask if anyone else noticed that the dials on the maybe upcoming Neptune 960 case Vostoks have a textured lower half ?
















If so what about lower section the sea, upper night sky and subdial Moon/silver colour . Possibly reflections on the sea portion which again would be a reminder of the older neptunes


----------



## Arizone

Take two.


----------



## tokareva

Arizone said:


> Take two.


That's beautiful! Did you make that Arizone?


----------



## Arizone

tokareva said:


> That's beautiful! Did you make that Arizone?


Thank you, and of course. Hundreds of layers in Photoshop, as usual.


----------



## tokareva

Arizone said:


> Thank you, and of course. Hundreds of layers in Photoshop, as usual.


Wow,that's really fantastic, I think this project is instantly done. The only thing I would recommend is to make the little Neptune man and logo have a brushed or matte finish to match the subdial. The chromed ones are actually quite hard to see clearly in real life and don't look in person as they do in photographs, they also look slightly cheap to me like chromed plastic. It would be perfect that way.It looks like you might have it that way already, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Yarbles

Can we do a watchuseek version of the Vostok Baikonur .....I think it was the Spanish forum watch .....and coolest Amphibia ever!!+
https://goo.gl/images/rE7t7j


----------



## tokareva

Yarbles said:


> Can we do a watchuseek version of the Vostok Baikonur .....I think it was the Spanish forum watch .....and coolest Amphibia ever!!+
> https://goo.gl/images/rE7t7j


Sorry but the Baikonur is not even in the same league as that Neptune. I also think there are going to be many who won't settle for anything less now.


----------



## taike

tokareva said:


> Sorry but the Baikonur is not even in the same league as that Neptune. I also think there are going to be many who won't settle for anything less now.


anything less than the awesome flamboyance of neptune take 1.


----------



## BowTiger

Arizone said:


> Take two.


Looks great. My only comment would be the hands. I think a word hands or something a bit thinner would be perfect.

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## tokareva

BowTiger said:


> Looks great. My only comment would be the hands. I think a word hands or something a bit thinner would be perfect.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


I respectfully disagree, its a sport diver...not a dress watch.

Edit: I think I understand what you meant to say now...sword hands? That might be OK, I would have to see it first.


----------



## BowTiger

tokareva said:


> I respectfully disagree, its a sport diver...not a dress watch.


I wasn't going for dress more readability.

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## tokareva

BowTiger said:


> I wasn't going for dress more readability.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


Yes, I understand now,sorry. I didn't know what word hands were, and when you said thinner I imagined Kirovskie K -43 hands.


----------



## BowTiger

tokareva said:


> Yes, I understand now,sorry. I didn't know what word hands were, and when you said thinner I imagined Kirovskie K -43 hands.
> View attachment 12925917


Posted from my phone. Should have read sword hands.

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chascomm

Yarbles said:


> Can we do a watchuseek version of the Vostok Baikonur .....I think it was the Spanish forum watch .....and coolest Amphibia ever!!+
> https://goo.gl/images/rE7t7j


That bezel on Arizone's design?


----------



## tokareva

Chascomm said:


> That bezel on Arizone's design?


Not for me, I actually want one of those bezels like on the Baikonur for my 150 SE GMT, but it's not refined enough for the Neptune IMHO.


----------



## 103ssv

Sir, you nailed it, almost perfect.



Arizone said:


> Take two.


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

Well, I was leaning toward the Vostok cased Electronika only with a 160 style case:-







But then came along:-



Arizone said:


> Take two.


Absolutely outstanding. Its a work of art, you've got it spot on, those colours, the numeral font and size..the member list is full already !

I must say,Thank you Arizone for all of your work..Confuse-a-cat.

Ohh, forgot to say, I'm definitely in this project.


----------



## mariomart

Arizone said:


> Take two.


Now THIS gives me a fizzy feeling in my lower region, add me to the list if this goes ahead


----------



## elsoldemayo

Fantastic Arizone!


----------



## Bostok

Arizone said:


> Take two.


This deserves another repost, excellent, hats off!
I like it and I'm also interested, I don't have a Neptune for now, by the way b-)
I also think it might make a nice, personalised swansong for the current generation, soon to be changed (see Everything to expect from Vostok factory soon - Page 35)


----------



## joecool

Arizone said:


> Take two.


If I was ever gonna buy a Neptune,this would be the one
A work of art comrade Arizone!


----------



## Rimmed762

Neptune looks outstanding.

I am also intrigued with digital. That would be something I don't have. Also something that even has a sort of quirky piece of history.

But after 'Broadwalk Empire' and a bit of 'The Great Gatsby'. The Zvezda. It is something that has a certain swing. Although I can hear the rhytms of 'Sing, sing, sing' just looking at it.


----------



## Rimmed762

Ratnik Mk2 has also a lot potential.

And some aspects also to consider.
Meranom is a well known and good supplier. We (I think) have open communication lines with him. Although they have been quite busy with projects lately. Very easy to pay. Could do Neptune or Poljot Amphibia homage.

Ratnik Mk2. First Ratnik project was painless but (IIRC) paying was a bit fuzzy. Emil (as Dmitri is) is a stand up guy. Also there is a possibility to order Ratnik shot glasses at the same time. 

Technochas. No previous experience with them but Surok is a member here and I think he is also interested of this project. I also like the thought of supporting a new company. This project could be quick if we would be happy with case and explore other options they have already.

Luch has a custom shop and, I don't have first hand experience but, they have been quick and responsive with own artists to finish our sketches.

Molnija is starting production again. That is about all I know.


----------



## Yarbles

Pretty cool Neptune I agree. 
Problem with neptune case is its not so adaptanle when it comes to changing and customizing bracelets and straps.


----------



## Rimmed762

If it comes straight from Meranom then for a small fee you could have it in another case.

But wouldn't that be wrong. 

EDIT: In case of Neptune or Poljot Amphibia homage, any chance of manual winding version with thinner caseback?


----------



## sideways2

Even though I'm not a huge fan on the Neptune cases...that one would truly be one to have...well done!! Add me to the list as well if the project does come to light


----------



## Dtn8

The latest neptune example looks awesome, great work Arizone. I am also interested if this is the direction the project is going in.


----------



## Geoff Adams

joecool said:


> If I was ever gonna buy a Neptune,this would be the one
> A work of art comrade Arizone!


I have to say that I too never really intended to have a Neptune in my collection, however this 24 hour version is superb, absolutely inspirational! Wow!!! This is now my first choice, and if this watch is to go ahead I would like to be added to the list please.

Sent from my SM-G531H using Tapatalk


----------



## S.H.

Arizone' dial design is very nicely rendered. Would it be possible to add a GMT red triangle hand?


----------



## Danilao

Arizone said:


> Take two.


Wow!
But why 24h?
Are we planning to move to live in a submarine?


----------



## Kye752

Danilao said:


> Wow!
> But why 24h?
> Are we planning to move to live in a submarine?


Well i mean i am, so like yeah.... Wouldnt be too bad haha


----------



## bpmurray

Arizone said:


> Take two.


Sign me up!


----------



## Geoff Adams

Danilao said:


> Wow!
> But why 24h?
> Are we planning to move to live in a submarine?


I think it has to be the novelty / point of difference value it would add. I have around 80 watches in my collection now but none are 24 hour. For me it would make a delicious change. And surely what a unique twist on the Neptune theme...

Sent from my SM-G531H using Tapatalk


----------



## messyGarage

I like very much 24h watches (actually I have a Komandirskie 650541 incoming) and the latest design from Arizone

Just thinking out loud, using the GMT movement can be maybe best of both worlds, and a more classic Nepune dial (with indices instead of numerals) with a 24h bezel can be used

Having both 12h and 24h can appeal more other fellows?


----------



## Geoff Adams

messyGarage said:


> I like very much 24h watches (actually I have a Komandirskie 650541 incoming) and the latest design from Arizone
> 
> Just thinking out loud, using the GMT movement can be maybe best of both worlds, and a more classic Nepune dial (with indices instead of numerals) with a 24h bezel can be used
> 
> Having both 12h and 24h can appeal more other fellows?


I have to be honest, the 24hr movement would be key to me in this particular project should the Neptune design be chosen... the bezel would be all very well, but for me would simply be a sideshow rgds 24hr function, rather than the heart and soul of the watch. Just chewing the cud here...

Sent from my SM-G531H using Tapatalk


----------



## Danilao

Dear Comrade & Friend Geoff, I do not like complications in life, and a 24h dial would be a further complication in my already complicated existence ;-)


----------



## Geoff Adams

Danilao said:


> Dear Comrade & Friend Geoff, I do not like complications in life, and a 24h dial would be a further complication in my already complicated existence ;-)


My great friend and Comrade in watch collecting Danilao, sadly my life is so mundane and boringly routine that I crave such a small complication that a 24hr movement in this watch would provide. Surely you would not deny me the relief from such painful routine that such a small loss to you would provide...

Sent from my SM-G531H using Tapatalk


----------



## messyGarage

No need to worry comrades, as everything has still to be chosen... 

That idea came from viewing the beautiful "dusk/dawn at sea" theme and realizing that the movement with 10 'o clock seconds subdial is in fact the 4 hands GMT.
True, it can convert to a pure 24h easily by removing the hour hand, but... just adding another ingredient to the borscht 

an example of Vostok GMT K65, courtesy of Meranom


----------



## Danilao

Geoff Adams said:


> Surely you would not deny me the relief from such painful routine that such a small loss to you would provide...


Honorable and highly esteemed friend Geoff, you do not need a 24h dial but to take a ride in Italy! 
I will offer you a dinner in Florence, so let's solve this bad thing before you fall into error. 
24h dials: if you know them, avoid them. 
You have none of these misfortunes with 24 indexes, you're a virgin; forget it, your soul will gain a lot :-D


----------



## Aeterno

Arizone said:


> Take two.


Awesome. Even more awesome if Meranom and Vostok can come up with the strap adapter for normal straps and it is supplied with this watch because 960 case. Or, make a WUS-Neptune in another case like the 670 instead of the 960. No worries about it though, if it is made and I really hope it is then I can always transfer to a case of my liking.


----------



## Geoff Adams

Danilao said:


> Honorable and highly esteemed friend Geoff, you do not need a 24h dial but to take a ride in Italy!
> I will offer you a dinner in Florence, so let's solve this bad thing before you fall into error.
> 24h dials: if you know them, avoid them.
> You have none of these misfortunes with 24 indexes, you're a virgin; forget it, your soul will gain a lot :-D


My wonderful and most erudite Brother in our shared love of Russian horology, although a virgin in the area of 24 hour movements, I crave the chance to end this famine within my humble collection, and I can envisage no more beautiful partner with which to shed my virginity than this entrancing Neptune. So, I find myself in the sad position of disagreeing with you on everything in this conversation, save for your deeply generous offer of dinner in Florance, when I am eventually fortunate enough to visit this beautiful place, and shake the hand of my good friend Danilao.

Sent from my SM-G531H using Tapatalk


----------



## Rimmed762

Before making the mind and getting over-excited, I believe that Meranom should be quoted about the schelude. I believe that they are honest about it. We could also offer to prepay if that might speed things up. I like this Neptune, especially with 2426.01. But I am hoping for a quick project.


----------



## BowTiger

I will pay right now for that Neptune. If it comes down to it I'll swap out hands for something I wpuld prefer if the preference is for the current design. I think sword hands or a trident second hand would be amazing on it.

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## ThePossumKing

I am loving both Neptune ideas...

Especially since it looks like Vostok is planning to ruin the upcoming Neptunes by throwing the Amphibia name on the dial as well.

Sign me up for either Neptune idea


----------



## rothko

ThePossumKing said:


> Sign me up for either Neptune idea


+1.


----------



## Rimmed762

Slava diver had its troubles at WUS in the beginning. But it is a 2016 project. I think I'll sign if schelude is clear. I am aware that there might be some delays on the way. 

I might worry for nothing but because I tend to honor my commitments, I would like to know if I am committing for years or months.


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

Aeterno said:


> Awesome. Even more awesome if Meranom and Vostok can come up with the strap adapter for normal straps and it is supplied with this watch because 960 case. Or, make a WUS-Neptune in another case like the 670 instead of the 960. No worries about it though, if it is made and I really hope it is then I can always transfer to a case of my liking.


Not certain at all about this , but if you take a look at the image from Vostok it looks like those strap adapters exist.I doubt that Vostok purchased 2 sets from Igor,so hopefully we will all eventually get what we have all been waiting a long time for.

Also I noticed paddle hands on the right hand watch .


----------



## Rimmed762

I am not a biggest fan of 960 but I think it is one for Neptune. But bracelet must be very good.


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

Am I guessing correctly here when i assume that the 24h Neptune idea will need a custom 24 hour hand made up for this project ?

If so, surely that gives us more opportunities to be creative.


----------



## 103ssv

Vostok has made 960 cases with those strap adaptors in the past; I own one of these.



Confuse-a-cat said:


> Not certain at all about this , but if you take a look at the image from Vostok it looks like those strap adapters exist.I doubt that Vostok purchased 2 sets from Igor,so hopefully we will all eventually get what we have all been waiting a long time for.
> 
> Also I noticed paddle hands on the right hand watch .


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

If we are manage to pull this Neptune project through it is going to be absolutely the best Russian watch made in the modern history of Russia! I am in absolutely and indefinitely!


----------



## thewatchadude

I'm in as well--Arizone, fantastic sketch!

Just an idea late on a Sunday night: how about a Night&Day project? There are 2 versions of the Kompressor, could there be 2 versions of that WUS Neptune too, using the 2 dial designs Arizone made?


----------



## Cafe Latte

Aeterno said:


> Awesome. Even more awesome if Meranom and Vostok can come up with the strap adapter for normal straps and it is supplied with this watch because 960 case. Or, make a WUS-Neptune in another case like the 670 instead of the 960. No worries about it though, if it is made and I really hope it is then I can always transfer to a case of my liking.


If it looks remotely like this I would be interested!
Chris


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

thewatchadude said:


> I'm in as well--Arizone, fantastic sketch!
> 
> Just an idea late on a Sunday night: how about a Night&Day project? There are 2 versions of the Kompressor, could there be 2 versions of that WUS Neptune too, using the 2 dial designs Arizone made?


I would suggest to get focused on one design. Although personally I would like to have 12 hour version. But 24 hour will be a unique and outstanding one.


----------



## Surok55

About our digital watches from Belarus:
1. The simplest, cheapest and quickiest way is to design a new dial for any existing model (you can see all of them on our site: technochas.ru). Our "classic" models (53, 54, 55) are practically the same as models of 1980s, with an unique function of digital adjustment. For order of 100pcs or more price will be the same as for our serial watches, for smaller orders it will be a bit higher, but not dramatically.
2. Also we can make some new cases with existing technology, equipment and ingots, some sketches are in our blog: Ideas about 1970s style watches . We can use our simplest module of "60" type (only hours and minutes in main mode, like on first soviet digitals) or any other module. And also we can print any custom dial you want. This way will take much time, but still will be rather cheap. Concrete price depends of quantity of watches in order.
3. We can explore production of the entitely new case from stainless steel, but for this research and evaluative price calculation we need a drawing (or, at least, some photos) of required case, and required quantity (10, 30, 50, 100, 200 pcs?..). But for sure i can say that theese watches will be much expensive than serial ones (at least $100).

Concept with our module in Amphibia case is interesting. Unfortunatelly we have some bad experience of communication with Vostok factory (we requested some spare parts for a several times, communicated with managers but finally haven't receive nor invoice, nor refusal...). We can try to communicate with them one more time, but again all depends on quantity of watches in hypotrtical order.


----------



## Solotov

Surok55 said:


> About our digital watches from Belarus:
> 1. The simplest, cheapest and quickiest way is to design a new dial for any existing model (you can see all of them on our site: technochas.ru). Our "classic" models (53, 54, 55) are practically the same as models of 1980s, with an unique function of digital adjustment. For order of 100pcs or more price will be the same as for our serial watches, for smaller orders it will be a bit higher, but not dramatically.
> 2. Also we can make some new cases with existing technology, equipment and ingots, some sketches are in our blog: Ideas about 1970s style watches . We can use our simplest module of "60" type (only hours and minutes in main mode, like on first soviet digitals) or any other module. And also we can print any custom dial you want. This way will take much time, but still will be rather cheap. Concrete price depends of quantity of watches in order.
> 3. We can explore production of the entitely new case from stainless steel, but for this research and evaluative price calculation we need a drawing (or, at least, some photos) of required case, and required quantity (10, 30, 50, 100, 200 pcs?..). But for sure i can say that theese watches will be much expensive than serial ones (at least $100).
> 
> Concept with our module in Amphibia case is interesting. Unfortunatelly we have some bad experience of communication with Vostok factory (we requested some spare parts for a several times, communicated with managers but finally haven't receive nor invoice, nor refusal...). We can try to communicate with them one more time, but again all depends on quantity of watches in hypotrtical order.


I don't think 150-200$ is unreasonable for a custom stainless steel digital reissue. That being said i'm definitely in support of the Neptune that was reposted.


----------



## Arizone

Surok55 said:


> 2. Also we can make some new cases with existing technology, equipment and ingots, some sketches are in our blog: Ideas about 1970s style watches . We can use our simplest module of "60" type (only hours and minutes in main mode, like on first soviet digitals) or any other module. And also we can print any custom dial you want. This way will take much time, but still will be rather cheap. Concrete price depends of quantity of watches in order.
> 
> ...
> 
> Concept with our module in Amphibia case is interesting. Unfortunatelly we have some bad experience of communication with Vostok factory (we requested some spare parts for a several times, communicated with managers but finally haven't receive nor invoice, nor refusal...). We can try to communicate with them one more time, but again all depends on quantity of watches in hypotrtical order.


Thank you for the information. I'm curious, because there may be two areas of contact for Vostok. The factory itself, and then their retailer who frequently lists parts for sale: v k . c o m / vkcwf

Short of an Amphibian model, I think a custom brass case would make for the best project. Something funky that isn't found on today's Casios, or at least better than their awful resin cases. Unless the custom steel case can be guaranteed with water resistance and shock resistance for the price I don't know that it would be a path worth going down.


----------



## Chascomm

Surok55 said:


> About our digital watches from Belarus:....


Thank you for this valuable clarification.


----------



## Danilao

Geoff Adams said:


> save for your deeply generous offer of dinner in Florance, when I am eventually fortunate enough to visit this beautiful place, and shake the hand of my good friend Danilao.


Very valuable and highly esteemed colleague as well as fraternal companion of horological explorations Geoff, I may have understood your problem, you are possessed by the terrible demon with 24 horns ...

As you well know, here in Italy we have the Pope and also many good exorcists who they could solve your situation. 
So I insist: save money for a beer in Florence that could be thaumaturgical and abandon the path of perversion, it will only lead you to lose your mind in front of an overly complicated dial

;-)


----------



## Dr.Z

A real stunner! I would definitely be on board for this one. I have a soft spot for the Vostok divers. When I first found Vostoks the Neptune was elusive and coveted. I own two now. But to have this would be a real gem. I think it should stay in the 960 case and the 24hr would make it all that more unique.
Bravo Arizone!


----------



## Uros TSI

Here's one more in for the Neptmoon. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

Confuse-a-cat said:


> Am I guessing correctly here when i assume that the 24h Neptune idea will need a custom 24 hour hand made up for this project ?
> 
> If so, surely that gives us more opportunities to be creative.


Just wanted to add to this , Neptune's Trident style hands.....Any thoughts?.....Too much?


----------



## Chascomm

Uros TSI said:


> Here's one more in for the Neptmoon.


But who is going to run this project?

If anybody has a proposal they'd like considered for approval, please PM the details to me; supplier, minimum quantity, approximate price, timeframe, payment method, why you think that it would be a good fit for the forum, etc...


----------



## kissmywhat

I'd be up for a signal/cricket/2612.1


----------



## Rimmed762

Solotov said:


> I don't think 150-200$ is unreasonable for a custom stainless steel digital reissue. That being said i'm definitely in support of the Neptune that was reposted.


I agree on price. I am definately in for Technochas.


----------



## Danilao

let's not forget the red Zvezda, I have no graphic skills but I think it deserves some nice mock ups (@Arizoneeeeeeeees ;-) )


----------



## hseldon

Am I the only one who honestly prefers the lurid Neptune? Don’t get me wrong, the two tone blue is a lovely watch, but it does conform to the conservative style of the existing Neptune range. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Solotov

hseldon said:


> Am I the only one who honestly prefers the lurid Neptune? Don't get me wrong, the two tone blue is a lovely watch, but it does conform to the conservative style of the existing Neptune range.


I'd buy one in a heartbeat, but i'd take the more conservative one if that's what it takes to get enough support for the project.


----------



## Rimmed762

Danilao said:


> let's not forget the red Zvezda, I have no graphic skills but I think it deserves some nice mock ups (@Arizoneeeeeeeees
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Absolutely. I have to admit that I am mostly interested in Technochas and Zvezda. But Ratnik and Neptune might work for me also.

Have others checked Suroks blog post about custom digital watches?

EDIT: Mostly the delivery times. From 1 to 3 months. Where 3 months means custom case. More with stainless steel. This might be so quick project that we could do 2017 during 2018 too.


----------



## Bostok

As I already mentioned in the past, I fancy a decent price, back to basics, Elektronika re-issue... but I'm sorry, personally, no way I'm paying 200$ for a electronic watch, be it russian or limited. 
If so and not only, I largely prefer the Neptun, or Neptmoon as already baptised


----------



## thewatchadude

I fully concur with hseldon and Solotov.

I'd even reiterate my suggestion to make a Night&Day project with the 2 versions of the Neptmoon and Neptsun


----------



## Rimmed762

Bostok said:


> As I already mentioned in the past, I fancy a decent price, back to basics, Elektronika re-issue... but I'm sorry, personally, no way I'm paying 200$ for a electronic watch, be it russian or limited.
> If so and not only, I largely prefer the Neptun, or Neptmoon as already baptised


I think that price estimation is well below 200USD. About 100USD with custom stainless case. And way below in chromed or TiN-coated case.


----------



## Solotov

Rimmed762 said:


> I think that price estimation is well below 200USD. About 100USD with custom stainless case. And way below in chromed or TiN-coated case.


I misread the post by Surok55 as at least 100$ more expensive than a normal model, so yeah 100-150 is probably closer of an estimate.


----------



## Rimmed762

Maybe because most interesting choices for me would have Belorussian mechanisms, I hope that the we would keep all options open and explore them. Then decision of main idea and decisions of details.


----------



## Uros TSI

Chascomm said:


> But who is going to run this project?
> 
> If anybody has a proposal they'd like considered for approval, please PM the details to me; supplier, minimum quantity, approximate price, timeframe, payment method, why you think that it would be a good fit for the forum, etc...


I don't know nothing about running a project like this here and managing it. I got just some hints by reading this thread. My first project watch I bought will be Slava Diver. I like the Neptmoon, Neptsun, I would be in for the Elektronika Amphibian if the price is right(150ish $). I also like Zvezda.

Regarding the payment, I would be willing to pay 30-50% in advance if we have solid time frame.

I really respect the time and effort you and others are putting in to have this projects running. You have my strongest support.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Straight_time

Not to throw water on the flames, but I fear that the beautiful Neptmoon dial might be pretty hard to produce...

Usually all graphic effects are printed, and indexes and/or logos are applied -and that's no rocket science.
But in this case (correct me if I'm wrong) the moon's reflections on the sea, as we see them in Arizone's rendering, should be obtained by _molding_ a completely new desing on the dial surface -and this is a whole another matter.










So IMHO it could be worth asking Meranom -even at such an early stage, when the Neptmoon project is yet to be approved and voted- if a dial like that actually has a chance to become reality; because I think that that's what makes the watch so appealing, and should it be somehow "downgraded", the end result wouldn't be so extraordinary.

If Meranom could confirm it's doable I would definitely be in, as this is by far the nicest forum watch I've ever seen.


----------



## larand

Arizone said:


> Take two.


Would have replied sooner, but it took me a while to stop drooling over this. If this were done, I'd be in, no questions asked.


----------



## joecool

All I can say is,guys cool the jets...any project proposal has to get the get go from the moderators
First someone has to step up to the plate to run such a thang and outline a proposal to the WUS mods and then they either say yey or ney
It is almost beyond my comprehension,how some of you guy's out there expect something to be done and dusted yesterday....get real guys!


----------



## Cafe Latte

larand said:


> Would have replied sooner, but it took me a while to stop drooling over this. If this were done, I'd be in, no questions asked.


Me too hope it is the one chosen and goes ahead (Neptmoon), love it and want one, if it is the project I am in for sure!!
Chris


----------



## larand

joecool said:


> It is almost beyond my comprehension,how some of you guy's out there expect something to be done and dusted yesterday....get real guys!


The only thing I'm hoping for is that it gets "done and dusted" sometime this year...or at least started. And I figure that showing interest can't hurt in terms of getting mod approval.

Oh yeah, and I really want one, too. 

Sent from my mobile telecommunications device using electrons and photons and magic and stuff


----------



## Cafe Latte

larand said:


> The only thing I'm hoping for is that it gets "done and dusted" sometime this year...or at least started. And I figure that showing interest can't hurt in terms of getting mod approval.
> 
> Oh yeah, and I really want one, too.
> 
> Sent from my mobile telecommunications device using electrons and photons and magic and stuff


Last time too (current project) I am wayyy down the list hope fully a bit further up this time 
Chris


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

Straight_time said:


> Not to throw water on the flames, but I fear that the beautiful Neptmoon dial might be pretty hard to produce...
> 
> Usually all graphic effects are printed, and indexes and/or logos are applied -and that's no rocket science.
> But in this case (correct me if I'm wrong) the moon's reflections on the sea, as we see them in Arizone's rendering, should be obtained by _molding_ a completely new desing on the dial surface -and this is a whole another matter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So IMHO it could be worth asking Meranom -even at such an early stage, when the Neptmoon project is yet to be approved and voted- if a dial like that actually has a chance to become reality; because I think that that's what makes the watch so appealing, and should it be somehow "downgraded", the end result wouldn't be so extraordinary.
> 
> If Meranom could confirm it's doable I would definitely be in, as this is by far the nicest forum watch I've ever seen.


+1 of inquiring Meranom regarding project feasibility.


----------



## Yarbles

I hope this ones is doable 

But one thing . Can we please not call Neptmoon? ...that sounds terrible!
How bout Triton ...or the 'Triton watch project' for eg. ( As in the moon of Neptune).


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

joecool said:


> All I can say is,guys cool the jets...any project proposal has to get the get go from the moderators
> First someone has to step up to the plate to run such a thang and outline a proposal to the WUS mods and then they either say yey or ney
> It is almost beyond my comprehension,how some of you guy's out there expect something to be done and dusted yesterday....get real guys!


Thank you Joecool for these wise words.

Myself, I am very aware this Project could easily run into 2019 the more layers we add to it whichever option we chose. I know that I and some of the members here, have seen 2 or 3 years waiting for a project to turn into an actual watch ,
so look out people, it's likely to be a looooong road and it's NOT for the impatient amongst us.

With this in mind, I think maybe it is still early days for this project, and the other ideas(which I believe could be at least as good or better than the neptune idea) still need to given time to mature.
My hope as new members come aboard someone will raise their hand as an organizer.


----------



## Cafe Latte

Confuse-a-cat said:


> Thank you Joecool for these wise words.
> 
> Myself, I am very aware this Project could easily run into 2019 the more layers we add to it whichever option we chose. I know that I and some of the members here, have seen 2 or 3 years waiting for a project to turn into an actual watch ,
> so look out people, it's likely to be a looooong road and it's NOT for the impatient amongst us.
> 
> With this in mind, I think maybe it is still early days for this project, and the other ideas(which I believe could be at least as good or better than the neptune idea) still need to given time to mature.
> My hope as new members come aboard someone will raise their hand as an organizer.


As I said if it is close to the Neptune idea as it looks amazing I am in and how long it takes is unimportant older I get when stuff happens it happens 
Dont really want to put my hand up to run this as this is a very big year for me but if nobody will I will consider it, but please someone step up as really I have enough on already. I am a firefighter (auxiliary and temp with permanents) and going through process for full time so really a lot on, but dont want to see this project fail either.
Someone must have less on than me?
Chris


----------



## Kye752

I know i am new to this forum, and this may not speak to everyone but i love this neptune idea its new and fresh ( to a degree ) now i love vostoks undeniably the older models. But i would like to see a project watch ( doesnt have to be this one, put down the pitchforks ) that re-celebrate both cosmonauts Yuri Gagarin and Valentina Tereshkova mainly because we now have space x doing fantastic work re-igniting the worlds love of space and space travel and i cannot think of more sort after or memorable vintage dials than these two bringing back some old and new using vintage hands or something new something to add that uniqueness, that curve ball that russian watch companies would throw out that we now hunt and crave i know this isnt what eveyone wants and its only a thought, but it would be amazing to see these two russian icons who made world history have another beutiful watch made to commemorate them.... 

Once again its just a thought

Happy hunting collecting and inventing my friends;-)


----------



## AGAPITO

I do not have the knowledge to design a watch, and if I provide an idea, it is for the benefit of all. I already like the Neptune and the Vostok Amphibia. However, since the Neptune and the Poljot Amphibia already exist, I would like to add one last idea, just in case someone likes it.

It would be to create a watch project inspired by Soviet sport watches...maybe most the Slava runner:

















I have read this story (https://www.theguardian.com/film/20...eslav-fetisov-cold-war-ice-hockey-gabe-polsky).

Maybe we can make a tribute to the best Soviet Ice Hockey players in history. It could make sense for a watch made in Russia, but I know it's complicated and maybe difficult to understand. Between the end of the 60s until the end of the USSR, a new style of game that changed this sport was created in the USSR. The idea of the Soviets was to overcome a style of play based on the physical strength and individuality of each player ("dump and chase") in which Canada has been the best team, and instead, create a style of play based on the pass and in the beauty of the game, in which the idea of achieving a common goal prevailed. It is a very "Soviet" idea. As you can read, when the Soviet Union ceased to exist, that philosophy also ceased to exist, and the Russian players went to play in the United States and Canada for an individual salary as a professional athlete.

In the 70s the Soviets had some of the best players in history, from goalkeeper Tretiak to Kharlamov, Fetisov, etc. Kharlamov, maybe the best player in history, was born in 1948, so this year marks the 70th anniversary of his birth (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Valeri_Kharlamov).

See the Monument to Valeri Kharlamov in Moscow:









Particularly I remember the Slava Runner with a heart rate monitor, maybe we can modify the dial color and find a combination that everyone likes.. (https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/slava-runner-pulse-meter-386568.html). Maybe we can include one ice-hockey player...









Since Politics was always important in Soviet ice hockey, we can use a political watch, the "Glasnot Raketa" (without the red star) to include the name of the players (Tretiak, Kharlamov, Fetisov.. ) in the dial, as a team. Even another players, like Bure, could be included. This is a Gasnost Raketa review (https://www.clockworksynergy.com/blog/raketa-glasnost-watch-review/). I don´t like the red star...(for the project).









Maybe with a "radioactive" dial like the 2426/350007 K-34 in our "Glasnost" could be possible:









Or use this 24 hours Raketa model as Arizone said, and work with it:









I don´t know, it would be a watch that might be well received in the Russian world, but I do not know if you would like it. I do not know that this type watch or homage watch has ever been made. Does anyone like the idea?


----------



## Rimmed762

About ice hockey watch. Maybe modelling the dial to look like an ice hockey puck. Matte black with some hits.

Then make numbers from squarish dots, like the ones in score boards. 

Add hockey player modelled like the runner in Slava or just similiar stick. 

Markers in bezel to represent rounds. 20 minute intervals. Or use 24h disk with 20 minutes intervals (but that really wouldn't be useful).

Yes, there are possibilities.


----------



## Rimmed762

And maybe, if Surok can use different displays on watches, it could look good as a digital watch too. Maybe some alarm melody could be altered too to sound a bit like fanfare.


----------



## Chascomm

Kye752 said:


> ...i would like to see a project watch ( doesnt have to be this one, put down the pitchforks ) that re-celebrate both cosmonauts Yuri Gagarin and Valentina Tereshkova ....
> 
> ...Once again its just a thought


And a good thought it is. However... this forum has already done a project (joint venture with HdR) celebrating the Vostok 5 & 6 joint missions flown by Bykovsky and Tereshkova, and there have been many commemorative watches celebrating Gagarin's Vostok 1 mission produced over the years by 1st Moscow Watch Factory, Volmax and Poljot International.


----------



## Rimmed762

Chascomm said:


> And a good thought it is. However... this forum has already done a project (joint venture with HdR) celebrating the Vostok 5 & 6 joint missions flown by Bykovsky and Tereshkova, and there have been many commemorative watches celebrating Gagarin's Vostok 1 mission produced over the years by 1st Moscow Watch Factory, Volmax and Poljot International.


Maybe when year is right. Could it be a possible to make a re-issue? Improved or modified to make it different from original?

I missed that project.


----------



## joecool

I'd like to see a comemorative piece with a sniper design dial to pay tribute to Vasily Grigoryevich Zaytsev hero of the soviet union







His actions and the propoganda generated from them played no small part in raising moral and creating the belief that the German onslaught could be haltet.
It could also pay tribute the the sacrifice of the Soldiers and people of Stalingrad (now known as Volgograd)


----------



## Arizone

Brainstorming a bit tonight, since we seem to be running out of ideas regarding Soviet watch homages, _and _space and historical themes, _and _special edition Amphibians, I thought: what about a loose homage to the Seiko Alpinist and general mountaineering? To my knowledge there does not exist a Russian watch in that area, the closest being a Polar model or general use Komandirskies. The Alpinist continues to be exceedingly popular in the rest of the WIS community so this could prove to reach beyond our narrow cliche.

While the green dialed Alpinist is what is most popular, similarly to the Neptune SE, perhaps revisiting a past discontinued color like cream would give us that foothold to set us apart. I doubt many of us have a cream dialed watch that isn't vintage, _although I do_...Vostok produced a Komandirskie K-34 absurdly similar to this which was well-received: Cream dial, sloping lug case, inner rotating bezel. However, while the K-34 is very modern-looking we would have plenty of room for customizing the dial and bezel to be completely different: Gold accents, and a compass bezel with Cyrillic markings (С-В-Ю-З). It need not be fully lumed either.

Even if a K-34-based watch is not possible, I'm speaking merely hypothetically, an adapted Amphibian/Komandirskie is possible too just as we are already familiar. In particular, Vostok already produces a watch dial in the exact even-houred style, and the lume dots suit perfectly, eliminating the need for a Chinese dial. The bezel would be more tricky, since an internal one isn't probable. Komandirskies and Amphibians in the past used compass bezels, so they could be revisited, but I would instead suggest a custom one.

Lastly, the tallest mountain in Russia is Mount Elbrus (Эльбру́с), which I think fits perfectly as a name for the watch itself, as well as a subject for potential art on the caseback. The mountain has plenty of history too, if that is your thing.


----------



## Geoff Adams

joecool said:


> I'd like to see a comemorative piece with a sniper design dial to pay tribute to Vasily Grigoryevich Zaytsev hero of the soviet union
> View attachment 12934811
> 
> His actions and the propoganda generated from them played no small part in raising moral and creating the belief that the German onslaught could be haltet.
> It could also pay tribute the the sacrifice of the Soldiers and people of Stalingrad (now known as Volgograd)


Now that I would be interested in!!!

Ratnik mk 2?

Sent from my SM-G531H using Tapatalk


----------



## hseldon

Arizone said:


> Brainstorming a bit tonight, since we seem to be running out of ideas regarding Soviet watch homages, _and _space and historical themes, _and _special edition Amphibians, I thought: what about a loose homage to the Seiko Alpinist and general mountaineering? To my knowledge there does not exist a Russian watch in that area, the closest being a Polar model or general use Komandirskies. The Alpinist continues to be exceedingly popular in the rest of the WIS community so this could prove to reach beyond our narrow cliche.
> 
> While the green dialed Alpinist is what is most popular, similarly to the Neptune SE, perhaps revisiting a past discontinued color like cream would give us that foothold to set us apart. I doubt many of us have a cream dialed watch that isn't vintage, _although I do_...Vostok produced a Komandirskie K-34 absurdly similar to this which was well-received: Cream dial, sloping lug case, inner rotating bezel. However, while the K-34 is very modern-looking we would have plenty of room for customizing the dial and bezel to be completely different: Gold accents, and a compass bezel with Cyrillic markings (С-В-Ю-З). It need not be fully lumed either.
> 
> Even if a K-34-based watch is not possible, I'm speaking merely hypothetically, an adapted Amphibian/Komandirskie is possible too just as we are already familiar. In particular, Vostok already produces a watch dial in the exact even-houred style, and the lume dots suit perfectly, eliminating the need for a Chinese dial. The bezel would be more tricky, since an internal one isn't probable. Komandirskies and Amphibians in the past used compass bezels, so they could be revisited, but I would instead suggest a custom one.
> 
> Lastly, the tallest mountain in Russia is Mount Elbrus (Эльбру́с), which I think fits perfectly as a name for the watch itself, as well as a subject for potential art on the caseback. The mountain has plenty of history too, if that is your thing.


This is a great idea. It's so good Vostok should simply produce the Elbrus as part of their collection.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sideways2

Totally agree...brilliant!! I for one found the Alpinist a very attractive watch and a cream version would be splendid


----------



## Cafe Latte

All good ideas, but has anyone contacted Meranom re the Neptmoon?
We need to quickly decide on something and not argue over it and make it happen IMO.
Chris


----------



## thewatchadude

Arizone, please use your great sketching talent and show to us with poor imagination what you have in mind!
Even if they finally all don't go through, all these mock-ups at least make us dream for some time.


----------



## joecool

If I remember correctly,I'm sure there was a Mt Erebus trial of the original Ratnik models for their suitability in extreme conditions a few years ago.


----------



## tokareva

Wrong team ,but still a very good video. The best part is that you know who blew his top about this little adventure.


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

Speaking of Alpinist. By 2019 we are going to commemorate 60-th anniversary of the Dyatlov pass incident story . The most mysterious and divisive tragedy in the history of Russian mountain hiking. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dyatlov_Pass_incident We can make the commemorative watch.


----------



## tokareva

Kirill Sergueev said:


> Speaking of Alpinist. By 2019 we are going to commemorate 60-th anniversary of the Dyatlov pass incident story . The most mysterious and divisive tragedy in the history of Russian mountain hiking. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dyatlov_Pass_incident We can make the commemorative watch.


That's a very interesting and creepy case I've seen a couple of shows about this. They think it could have been aliens that caused this inadvertently by taking off to close to the party.
Edit: Maybe that was landing too close to the party, that would make more sense.
Personally I'm a little more inclined to believe the Russian Yeti theory.


----------



## mariomart

tokareva said:


> ... I'm a little more inclined to believe the Russian Yeti theory.


----------



## AGAPITO

It seems that we have a different idea ... when someone makes a proposal, a different one appears immediately, and maybe the project has not advanced much. But this is not bad, it seems normal and good to me. I would only reject Putin and Trump's watch on horseback. I think it would be impossible for me to buy that watch.

1º.- Personally, the model that now I like most aesthetically up is the Vostok homage to Poljot Amphibia. I find it a worthy and simple, not expensive watch, and beautiful aesthetically.

2º.- However, I recognize that the Vostok Neptune or Neptmoon is a success and it is nice, what happens is that I do not like the Neptunes, but it is a matter of personal taste. The Neptune also seems to me a very valid option.

3º.- The option that I find most interesting is working from a 3603 movement Molnija, especially with a black dial with the classic black Molnija with golden markers and hands p.e. iskra hands) ....elegant and timeless. Maybe the best choice for me now. Molnija movement is a strong and robust movement, with cotes of geneve and the ancient logo from Chelbyansk would be super:

























4º.- I think it's interesting a tribute to the Elektronika B6, I have one and it would be interesting to find him a brother.









5º.- Then, although it is a matter of personal taste, I would not buy another military watch. I do not doubt the importance of Zaitsev, Kutuzov, etc, but there are already many "military" russian watches ... that's why it seemed to me that the watch honoring the great ice-hockey soviet players, it was a wise idea, since they are people who made their country proud (the USSR), without spilling blood or remembering the war, and somehow changed the sport´s history. But the military theme is always interesting in Russian watchmaking.

Elbrus mountain reminds me of the ..... expedition, I do not know if it would be suitable for a Russian watch project ... although it is possible depending on how it is made concrete ... the same is the idea of taking a western (Rolex, Alpina, etc) or japanese watch as a reference and make a "Russian" version.

6º.- It is only my opinion, that values nothing, but I would always take as reference soviet horology elements (hands, movement, case, dial, etc.), since can generate more consensus among us.


----------



## Rimmed762

http://www.newdwf.com/viewtopic.php?f=58&t=7867

You can't say that digitals couldn't be cool.

Pictures from thread behind the link above.


----------



## Arizone

They might be implying something with these images. &#55357;&#56847;










Now back to my idea, the Elbrus...


----------



## tokareva

Is the second hand really a compass,or an extra long second hand?
If its a second hand it would be wildly mesmerizing!

Edit: As nice as the Neptune is , I have to say I like this one better.Its more original and it has 12 hour format. A real beauty that also looks very rugged and tool like. I also prefer the case.


----------



## schieper

AGAPITO said:


> It seems that we have a different idea ... when someone makes a proposal, a different one appears immediately, and maybe the project has not advanced much. But this is not bad, it seems normal and good to me. I would only reject Putin and Trump's watch on horseback. I think it would be impossible for me to buy that watch.
> 
> 1º.- Personally, the model that now I like most aesthetically up is the Vostok homage to Poljot Amphibia. I find it a worthy and simple, not expensive watch, and beautiful aesthetically.
> 
> 2º.- However, I recognize that the Vostok Neptune or Neptmoon is a success and it is nice, what happens is that I do not like the Neptunes, but it is a matter of personal taste. The Neptune also seems to me a very valid option.
> 
> 3º.- The option that I find most interesting is working from a 3603 movement Molnija, especially with a black dial with the classic black Molnija with golden markers and hands p.e. iskra hands) ....elegant and timeless. Maybe the best choice for me now. Molnija movement is a strong and robust movement, with cotes of geneve and the ancient logo from Chelbyansk would be super:
> 
> View attachment 12938367
> 
> 
> View attachment 12938281
> 
> 
> View attachment 12938371
> 
> 
> 4º.- I think it's interesting a tribute to the Elektronika B6, I have one and it would be interesting to find him a brother.
> 
> View attachment 12938305
> 
> 
> 5º.- Then, although it is a matter of personal taste, I would not buy another military watch. I do not doubt the importance of Zaitsev, Kutuzov, etc, but there are already many "military" russian watches ... that's why it seemed to me that the watch honoring the great ice-hockey soviet players, it was a wise idea, since they are people who made their country proud (the USSR), without spilling blood or remembering the war, and somehow changed the sport´s history. But the military theme is always interesting in Russian watchmaking.
> 
> Elbrus mountain reminds me of the ..... expedition, I do not know if it would be suitable for a Russian watch project ... although it is possible depending on how it is made concrete ... the same is the idea of taking a western (Rolex, Alpina, etc) or japanese watch as a reference and make a "Russian" version.
> 
> 6º.- It is only my opinion, that values nothing, but I would always take as reference soviet horology elements (hands, movement, case, dial, etc.), since can generate more consensus among us.


I realy like that molnija concept.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## thewatchadude

Very nice project, well done !

If I may comment, I'd suggest hands that would look like but would not be like the Alpiniste ones. Otherwise it risks looking like a copy rather than an hommage.

Also I find the watch lacks a bit contrast. Making the red direction markers bolder and introducing some blue marking to recall the second hand perhaps.

By the way this second hand is fantastic !


----------



## Geoff Adams

Arizone said:


> They might be implying something with these images. &#55357;&#56847;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now back to my idea, the Elbrus...


I like this one, the 24hr hour Neptune would still be my 1st choice, but I would certainly buy into this one...

:edit: If that red hand is a compass and not just an extension of the seconds hand, then this would become my 1st choice.

Sent from my SM-G531H using Tapatalk


----------



## Rimmed762

I think we are progressing. Now we are starting to have more good ideas.

I am very interested on digitals (I contacted Technochas and will place an order soon ) and that is still my first choice.

But Elbrus, what a wondeful plan. If we use 2426 and point GMT hand to sun, the compass markins will work straight. I think that 2426 is crucial with that dial design. 

Rotating bezel allows adjusting it depending on easting coordinates. I might need to adjust it maybe 30 minutes in some occassions.


----------



## Rimmed762

Then it might need 24h markers to dial. Maybe...


----------



## Solotov

Rimmed762 said:


> Then it might need 24h markers to dial. Maybe...


You could have smaller GMT numbering similar to what the proposed Neptune has but offset between the indices instead of on them. This would allow the lume to stay where it is.

I personally would support either project, but definitely prefer the Neptune. This needs a little something more to differentiate it from an alpinist IMO.


----------



## Rimmed762

Solotov said:


> You could have smaller GMT numbering similar to what the proposed Neptune has but offset between the indices instead of on them. This would allow the lume to stay where it is.


Excellent idea. Maybe GMT hand could resemble compass? Or take more influence from those vintage compasses?



Solotov said:


> This needs a little something more to differentiate it from an alpinist IMO.


Exactly, I think the theme and Elbrus is spot on. But that little something...


----------



## Rimmed762

Maybe seconds hand could be red part of compass needle and GMT the blue part?

And to differenteate from Alpinist, would it be possible to take fonts/layout from 2MWF Start?

Picture from Pinterest.


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

I think that internal bezel of Elbrus is way to complicated for Meranom. They had hard time to adjust markers on much simpler ones. Other then that it looks cool.


----------



## Arizone

You can read a 12 hour watch as a compass, it's just less precise. Again, all details like movement, hands, and markings could be individually determined if such a project is chosen over the others.


----------



## tokareva

So the second hand really is a second hand... that would look fantastic running.


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

Arizone said:


> You can read a 12 hour watch as a compass, it's just less precise. Again, all details like movement, hands, and markings could be individually determined if such a project is chosen over the others.


If we can proceed I would get both - one for 2018 one for 2019 that would be fantastic projects!


----------



## Yarbles

Those digitals are cool...if we did a forum version I would certainly be in.


----------



## Arizone

Ah, and I had totally forgotten about this! This is a very cool proposal for a project from someone over on Watch.ru. Since it never went forward we could ask to use it.

It uses a complex date wheel to read out the digits of the date separately using the colored indicators. The sample below shows the 24th. I had tweaked the design a little bit adding the B logo, text, and hatching to the left indicators. You can see the design of the underlying date wheel below.


----------



## schieper

Arizone said:


> Ah, and I had totally forgotten about this! This is a very cool proposal for a project from someone over on Watch.ru. Since it never went forward we could ask to use it.
> 
> It uses a complex date wheel to read out the digits of the date separately using the colored indicators. The sample below shows the 24th. I had tweaked the design a little bit adding the B logo, text, and hatching to the left indicators. You can see the design of the underlying date wheel below.


Nice. Verry instrumental like. B&r

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Cafe Latte

Like the ideas but we need to trim it down IMO and start setting a few things in stone or it will be 2025 before it is a reality.
Chris


----------



## thewatchadude

to me, Neptmoon, Neptsun, Alpinist
Not sure I would participate in any non-Vostok based project--just because of personal taste and focus of my collection


----------



## Rimmed762

Digital, Elbrus (Alpinist) and either Neptune or 3603...

Maybe a vote?


----------



## Solotov

Rimmed762 said:


> Digital, Elbrus (Alpinist) and either Neptune or 3603...
> 
> Maybe a vote?


I think it's still just waiting on someone to take charge of a project and run with it.


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

I think that we have to estimate the feasibility of the project first before moving it forward.


----------



## Cafe Latte

Please someone step up really dont want to but I will to make it happen, again I am very busy this year so anyone??
Chris


----------



## Rimmed762

I will help as much as possible. But I am quite busy because of my job. I also lack Photoshop skills.

Would it be OK, if I cast a vote with options we could discuss first. Shall we vote of turn-ons or turn-offs and maybe we could do couple of rounds?


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

I also can help lets say to communicate with Meranom, but I have no Photoshop skills and I am not that good of organizer. This project clearly need some sort of leadership.


----------



## Patski

I was going to get an Amphibia next, but I will wait and see what's happening here! The Neptune 24h is very appealing to me, as I wanted a 24h watch anyway! That would be a 2 in 1 for me!


----------



## andrewm7

I see the Neptune 24 hours idea as particularly promising. I love the sun styled dial!


----------



## Rimmed762

Apparently I don't get how to start polls. 

Here is one reminder of digitals. Notice 20mm lug width. Then think different platings, chrome, TiN or even gold. Let your mind wander through vibrant colours for glass mask and...


----------



## Rimmed762

Or something very 80s... Bright colour, maybe even neon...

I wonder if the colour of light is optional. Maybe neon cyan with pink light?


----------



## cuthbert

Rimmed762 said:


> Apparently I don't get how to start polls.
> 
> Here is one reminder of digitals. Notice 20mm lug width. Then think different platings, chrome, TiN or even gold. Let your mind wander through vibrant colours for glass mask and...


Thank you for posting them, these are Surok's ideas, one is missing however:









This is my favourite as it looks a little like the B06-02 of the 70s.


----------



## BowTiger

cuthbert said:


> Thank you for posting them, these are Surok's ideas, one is missing however:
> 
> View attachment 12994927
> 
> 
> This is my favourite as it looks a little like the B06-02 of the 70s.


I love the Neptune as my favorite currently. But if we went digital this blue would be it.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert

BowTiger said:


> I love the Neptune as my favorite currently. But if we went digital this blue would be it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


The question is the usual: are you available to wait years for a Neptune?

This blue one with a nice circular brushing might be a good choice, lead time is 3 months for a NEW module with bolder digits and trim adjustmnet...after having adjusted my 01 (it took some time) it has been spot on in the last two weeks.


----------



## BowTiger

cuthbert said:


> The question is the usual: are youo available to wait for years for a Neptune?


I'm a patient person. And yes I would prefer sooner rather than later. I was expressing my style preferences as they stand currently. I would be in on either project.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## tokareva

The first Slava turned out so nice, can we just do another one with some differences? For example some preferred Boctok on the dial, some wanted a different caseback, some also wanted more red in the color of the hands and markers. It looks like there is some variation between original examples. I was thinking maybe even an entirely different color might be nice, some type of aquamarine color maybe, or some kind of blue.Notice the watch below has a strap with an orange stripe,but the markers and hands appear to have no orange at all.


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

cuthbert said:


> The question is the usual: are you available to wait years for a Neptune?


Have we got an assessment from Meranom regarding the time-frame or feasibility of this project?


----------



## Arizone

cuthbert said:


> The question is the usual: are you available to wait years for a Neptune?


Why would only a custom dial and bezel insert take years?


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

tokareva said:


> View attachment 12995325
> View attachment 12995343


Like it ...Reminds me of the colours of Soviet aircraft cockpits :- Tu 142 Strategic Bomber


----------



## Rimmed762

cuthbert said:


> Thank you for posting them, these are Surok's ideas, one is missing however:
> 
> View attachment 12994927
> 
> 
> This is my favourite as it looks a little like the B06-02 of the 70s.


Oh yes. I think I forgot it because 20mm lugs got my attention. My bad.

I think that it might also be very cool.

As much as I would like to get Elektronika-1 LED re-issue, I would sign in for these without hesitation.


----------



## cuthbert

Arizone said:


> Why would only a custom dial and bezel insert take years?


Because this happened with the ongoing WUS project: the only custom things are bezel insert, dial and hands.


----------



## Arizone

cuthbert said:


> Because this happened with the ongoing WUS project: the only custom things are bezel insert, dial and hands.


And bezel, and crown. Parts that not only have to look appropriate but also be machined to exact specifications to be compatible.

Regardless, I'd personally rather have a widely different and unique watch no matter how long it takes than an only marginally different one with a shorter wait. If anyone does want a cheap quick Elektronika, for example, they're more than welcome. Short term goals, and long term goals.


----------



## Yarbles

Lets do the other Slava starting now but being real its 2019 ish delivery .

For 2018 lets do an electronica!!


----------



## tokareva

So it seems there may be a few that would be interested in another Slava and some that wouldn't. I think the potential for it to look considerably different is there, for example one of the options was a date calendar with black numbers. The bezel could not have the aged look,etc.

Remember this one?


----------



## cuthbert

Arizone said:


> And bezel, and crown. Parts that not only have to look appropriate but also be machined to exact specifications to be compatible.
> 
> Regardless, I'd personally rather have a widely different and unique watch no matter how long it takes than an only marginally different one with a shorter wait. If anyone does want a cheap quick Elektronika, for example, they're more than welcome. Short term goals, and long term goals.


Bezel and crown were ready more than one year ago, dial, hands and insert took 2 years....for "marginally different" Elektronika can make a unique case unlike the ones in production, and a different module, so 100% a different watch than the stock ones.



tokareva said:


> So it seems there may be a few that would be interested in another Slava and some that wouldn't. I think the potential for it to look considerably different is there, for example one of the options was a date calendar with black numbers. The bezel could not have the aged look,etc.
> 
> Remember this one?
> View attachment 12997657


You cazn mod yours once it arrives.

IMO that option was seriously ugly BTW.


----------



## Dtn8

tokareva said:


> The first Slava turned out so nice, can we just do another one with some differences? For example some preferred Boctok on the dial, some wanted a different caseback, some also wanted more red in the color of the hands and markers. It looks like there is some variation between original examples. I was thinking maybe even an entirely different color might be nice, like a aquamarine color maybe, or some kind of blue.Notice the watch below has a strap with an orange stripe,but the markers and hands appear to have no orange at all.
> View attachment 12995571
> 
> View attachment 12995323
> View attachment 12995325
> View attachment 12995337
> View attachment 12995343


I think this is a great idea, and the recent photos of the 2016 WUS project look fantastic, Slava markings with Poljot coloring is a interesting idea.


----------



## tokareva

cuthbert said:


> You cazn mod yours once it arrives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMO that option was seriously ugly BTW.


No thank you, I like it the way it turned out. The red one is only an example, I personally don't care for the modern looking bezel myself, but it was a lot of fun voting on all the different aspects of the first one and they already have the blueprints so it seems like it would be easy to manufacture is all.


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

tokareva said:


> No thank you, I like it the way it turned out. The red one is only an example, I personally don't care for the modern looking bezel myself, but it was a lot of fun voting on all the different aspects of the first one and they already have the blueprints so it seems like it would be easy to manufacture is all.


I think the bezel is a major part of the attraction of the Poljot so maybe it's a matter of how long it will take

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert

Confuse-a-cat said:


> I think the bezel is a major part of the attraction of the Poljot so maybe it's a matter of how long it will take
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


Yes, the bezel is pretty big, the crystal is smaller than a Vostok, the square case should be brand new...in short it would be challenging to get it right.

Levenberg expressed interest for the design, perhaps they can make it but it's a risk.


----------



## tokareva

Confuse-a-cat said:


> I think the bezel is a major part of the attraction of the Poljot so maybe it's a matter of how long it will take
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


Are you talking about this one? It's very nice also.


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

tokareva said:


> Are you talking about this one? It's very nice also.
> View attachment 12998005


Sorry no the original Poljot diver

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## tokareva

Confuse-a-cat said:


> Sorry no the original Poljot diver
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


What does it look like? Have I missed something?


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

The only Electronica I would be interested in is the replica of the old fashion one with LED indicators that were push-button initiated. The modern Electronica so far do not wake up any good memories. People brought "Montana" watches from Afghanistan in 80-es 



 those were really cool guys.


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

As far as I understand the main issue with mechanical watch is the project timing with Meranom. Do we have any other Russian manufacturer that is able to deliver? Just curious. May be Oldfox would be able to clarify?


----------



## tokareva

Kirill Sergueev said:


> The only Electronica I would be interested in is the replica of the old fashion one with LED indicators that were push-button initiated. The modern Electronica so far do not wake up any good memories. People brought "Montana" watches from Afghanistan in 80-es
> 
> 
> 
> those were really cool guys.


Kirill, that thing should come with a set of earplugs as standard equipment. On the positive side it might make a great portable torture device when water boarding isn't practical.


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

tokareva said:


> Kirill, that thing should come with a set of earplugs as standard equipment. On the positive side it might make a great portable torture device when water boarding isn't practical.


As a matter of fact, Mantana were favorite watches of the KGB agents. They were instructed to put them on silence whenever being interviewed by the press. I heard it on TV in late 80-es. Nowadays the all got themselves upscale stuff like Rolex.

However I am just wandering what other option do we have but Meranom?


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

tokareva said:


> What does it look like? Have I missed something?


It's bezel is wider








Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arizone

tokareva said:


> Are you talking about this one? It's very nice also.


That old mockup just wasn't doing its justice.


----------



## tokareva

Arizone said:


> That old mockup just wasn't doing its justice.


Oh my, fantastic! Absolutely perfect, I'll take two!


----------



## tokareva

Somebody please tell me we can have this!


----------



## tokareva

Comrade Arizone, I believe you have truly outdone yourself with this one. It is so incredibly balanced, retro but modern,the way you have modernized it without losing the original heritage. I particularly like the contrast of the numbers that don't get lost in the markers like the original ones do, and the additional Cyrillic words in the bottom half of the dial.It appears to use the same bezel as the Slava which we already know looks great.That color, ice blue, mint blue, turquoise, aqua, is incredible.
This one must be produced.


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

Arizone said:


> That old mockup just wasn't doing its justice.


Looking very good indeed .Arizone your Mockups are amazing .That green and black go together so well especially if the dial has a matte velvet finish with those thickly raised indices.

I think a black date ring, Although the Poljot has a white ring , it would match the numbers of the dial.
The Poljot bezel is still wider, so how about a black PVD bezel ? Alternatively It could be that there is just a little too much of the case on show...maybe a 020 case
Both the Pvd and black date ring suggestions are available from Vostok so should not necessarily be too painful .

Edit. Ohhh. those Platinum finish hands, Perfect
and and and a Waffle strap...hang on i have got to go and cool down!

Thanks again Arizone


----------



## pjd

Arizone said:


> That old mockup just wasn't doing its justice.


That is awesome!
What does the word say above 31 jewels?

How do we sign up for this?


----------



## Rimmed762

Yarbles said:


> Lets do the other Slava starting now but being real its 2019 ish delivery .
> 
> For 2018 lets do an electronica!!


+1

I think I would be in for both.

But a good custom Elektronika. A new custom case and maybe we should also explore the option of stainless steel.


----------



## thewatchadude

I read Delphin or so. Is this Russian or just English written with cyrillic letters?


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

I hope arizone is ok with this ,but a couple of ideas:-















PVD Bezel ,black date ring and image 2 on a 020 case.


----------



## codeture

Interesting mock up.

So, the case will depend on the vendor (e.g. meranom) or is it from the vostoc?

Anyway +1 count me in the project


----------



## rothko

tokareva said:


> Somebody please tell me we can have this!
> 
> View attachment 12998659


Yes please Yes please Yes please Yes please!


----------



## XsiOn

Count me in!


----------



## Geoff Adams

Arizone said:


> Take two.


Well, like many others I suspect, I have been following this thread carefully. And I have to say I haven't changed my mind since the blue Neptune 24hr proposal came along. It remains my favourite...

Sent from my SM-G531H using Tapatalk


----------



## Kisifer

Like most of the Russians projects it seems that I will also follow this one too. I’m leaning towards the digital watch since it can be done fast and cheap. We will see.


----------



## Cafe Latte

Geoff Adams said:


> Well, like many others I suspect, I have been following this thread carefully. And I have to say I haven't changed my mind since the blue Neptune 24hr proposal came along. It remains my favourite...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G531H using Tapatalk


I love the Neptune too..
Chris


----------



## pjd

Geoff Adams said:


> Well, like many others I suspect, I have been following this thread carefully. And I have to say I haven't changed my mind since the blue Neptune 24hr proposal came along. It remains my favourite...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G531H using Tapatalk


If it were a 12 hour dial and the second sub dial was a textured yellow, (like the sun) I think that would be perfect.


----------



## joecool

Silver is still cool,think moon.


----------



## pjd

joecool said:


> Silver is still cool,think moon.


True enough. I didn't think of the moon.


----------



## andrewm7

Just reposting the Nepsun and Nepmoon pictures by Arizone in the hope that we can get a quorum together to make these


----------



## Ftumch

andrewm7 said:


> Just reposting the Nepsun and Nepmoon pictures by Arizone in the hope that we can get a quorum together to make these


A 24-hour project watch would tip into shut-up-and-take-my-money territory.


----------



## Marijn2

pjd said:


> That is awesome!
> What does the word say above 31 jewels?
> 
> How do we sign up for this?


If this goes on, you can count me in too, I would love to have one!
Great looking diver!


----------



## Marijn2

Arizone said:


> That old mockup just wasn't doing its justice.


Now with picture of this great looking project watch.


----------



## cuthbert

Marijn2 said:


> Now with picture of this great looking project watch.


Sorry, the original is nothing like that rendering:


----------



## Bostok

Marijn2 said:


> Now with picture of this great looking project watch.





cuthbert said:


> Sorry, the original is nothing like that rendering:


As this would be an homage, not a reissue, it doesn't have to (can't) be identical and personally I find it quite accomplished as a project base.


----------



## Arizone

cuthbert said:


> Sorry, the original is nothing like that rendering:


I could say the same about another project. Your image's case's silhouette is nearly identical to the 150, something I hadn't realized before. Second, I chose this dial below for inspiration with the white numerals and text placement. Smaller details are up to negotiation, as always, and the bezel in particular is up to manufacturer capability.


----------



## cuthbert

Arizone said:


> I could say the same about another project. Your image's case's silhouette is nearly identical to the 150, something I hadn't realized before. Second, I chose this dial below for inspiration with the white numerals and text placement. Smaller details are up to negotiation, as always, and the bezel in particular is up to manufacturer capability.


That is even worse as it's the 38 mm version and you can see the bezel is as wide as the case...not to mention the dial size etc...nothing like the 150 case at all.


----------



## Danilao

Ftumch said:


> A 24-hour project watch would tip into shut-up-and-take-my-money territory.


A 24-hour project watch would tip into shut-up-and-remove-12-unnecessary-and-annoying-hours-from-the-dial territory :-D


----------



## Arizone

cuthbert said:


> That is even worse as it's the 38 mm version and you can see the bezel is as wide as the case...not to mention the dial size etc...nothing like the 150 case at all.


What is your objective here? You complain about every detail, but then you also complain about how long such a project will take. If you want the easy Elektronika project then start the proceedings already: timeframe, MOQ, price, etc.


----------



## tokareva

Is there some reason why we can't have the Poljot and another watch together? Why does it have to be one or the other?


----------



## andrewm7

I would honestly be up for any of these Vostok options &#55357;&#56832; I would have to think a bit about the Electronica, but I am curious about it.As far as I understand, providing there is enough interest,we could make as many watches as we wish. We need a project leader, preferably someone with some experience to sail the ship.
i would do it myself, but I would be so reliant on google translate that we could end up accidentally ordering a red tractor...


----------



## SennaGTS

I'd be in for an Elektronika. 











And a Vostok too. Probably a 3rd and 4th project watch too if there are more ideas in this thread.



Maybe also a 5th one based on how beautiful the Russian project watches have been in the past.


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

Not wanting to stir this up here in anyway, but through my worn out eye these are two different cases 















Still not wishing to cause disagreement, but you could say (and I have seen some members say this) the 2016 WUS project watch is a slava remake/homage....If you like it you will buy it, surely its as simple as that.

I would like to see it happen because of the time frame of production. if you take a look at the Laika project watch for instance, we ended up with absolutely beautiful all russian made watch in an incredibly short time.

The thing about this watch is it is likely only the dial will have to be sourced out (now that Vostok is making acrylic bezel inserts again).

I definitely see Cuthbert's point about the overall size.

I think a black colored bezel ring (to give the bezel a wider appearance) in PVD finish( or whatever is used), I know Vostok can do this as they have other watches with this finish.
And possibly 020 or 670 case if there is still to much case showing and a 20mm lug width would be preferable. Look I understand that it's not perfect but it's a suggestion remembering we are not trying for an exact copy.
For me the attraction of this watch is that striking colour lume and the large black bezel,







Not a million miles difference in the shape.

I also would like to know what people think about the idea of two watches in one project , Its been done few times before so why not again.

Again with the 24 hour Neptune an outsourced dial (except maybe the bezel the bezel which meranom seem to be able to obtain in a multitude of colours and configurations in anycase)


----------



## tokareva

I only disagree with you about one thing comrade Confuse a cat, and that is the bezel coated with PVD. I don't want to have to worry about scratching off the finish.The bezel on the Slava looks great, why not just use it with the insert as shown in Arizone's mock up.To me it looks perfect the way it is, and the 150 case is IMO is the best case currently available by Vostok. 

Edit:
I don't have a 670 case but have heard several say it feels weird. 
So I guess that's actually two things I disagree with, sorry.:-!

Edit#2
I will give you an A+ for innovative thinking however.;-)


----------



## Yarbles

Personally I MUCH prefer the Poljot homage over the Neptune design.


----------



## tokareva

Yarbles said:


> Personally I MUCH prefer the Poljot homage over the Neptune design.


The Design of the Neptune looks great to me but I don't like the 960 case all that much, or the shiny bracelet that comes with it, plus its expensive.


----------



## Yarbles

Also being real actually getting either design this DECADE is really slim. Let's do the poljot homage for 2020.

For 2018 let's explore the technochas elektronikas.....


----------



## Yarbles

The Neptune is a really nice design dont get me wrong.....

It just lacks that retro futuristic design that the Soviet/ Soviet retro feel that attracted me to Russian watches in the first place.....

On the other hand the Poljot homage is just dripping with that unique factor.


----------



## 24h

Here are three versions I made with bezel lume pips from the original that was posted:





















P.S. Meranom, please sell these larger hands that we've been seeing on recent SE watches separately!


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

tokareva said:


> I only disagree with you about one thing comrade Confuse a cat, and that is the bezel coated with PVD. I don't want to have to worry about scratching off the finish.The bezel on the Slava looks great, why not just use it with the insert as shown in Arizone's mock up.To me it looks perfect the way it is, and the 150 case is IMO is the best case currently available by Vostok.
> 
> Edit:
> I don't have a 670 case but have heard several say it feels weird.
> So I guess that's actually two things I disagree with, sorry.:-!
> 
> Edit#2
> I will give you an A+ for innovative thinking however.;-)


To be completely honest l only own a pvd shark mesh strap which I don't really like, so it's sitting in a draw unused. 
It's mainly a suggestion to give the bezel a similar full wrap around look.
Likewise with the case, just to bring the size closer to the original watch. Seems that a lot of people nowadays like a traditional sizing .
The 150 is very good as far as I am concerned , of course the only major problem with it is the ridiculous position of the lug holes . They virtually restrict you to using one piece straps which of course makes, what is already a big watch, sit higher on the wrist.
Now, with my strange demented mind , l see the dial in a velvety black finish with thickly painted markers and I also like the bezel you mentioned, but with a brushed finish, so guess I sort of disagree .
Last of my ramblings. Did anyone else notice the yellow dialled 090 SE had a radial brushed case.
If that's in the pipeline (and it's about bloody time), what about that on the case of this project watch.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marijn2

24h said:


> Here are three versions I made with bezel lume pips from the original that was posted:
> 
> View attachment 13026471
> View attachment 13026473
> View attachment 13026475
> 
> 
> P.S. Meranom, please sell these larger hands that we've been seeing on recent SE watches separately!


Hmm I have a hard time choosing between the rounded and squared lume pips. I think the squared one is something you do not see that often which makes it rather unique in a very possitive way. With the round pip you cannot go wrong of course.
Marijn


----------



## joecool

Marijn2 said:


> Hmm I have a hard time choosing between the rounded and squared lume pips. I think the squared one is something you do not see that often which makes it rather unique in a very possitive way. With the round pip you cannot go wrong of course.
> Marijn


I also think the Isosceles trapezoid lume pip is the coolest


----------



## codeture

Is this actually based on the same case with the 2016 project? 

Sent from my MI 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

joecool said:


> I also think the Isosceles trapezoid lume pip is the coolest


The whaaaaat ...........izipissyandroid wots that 2 or 3


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

codeture said:


> Is this actually based on the same case with the 2016 project?
> 
> Sent from my MI 5s using Tapatalk


Yes that is correct, it is a 150 case. https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-classic/150/


----------



## codeture

Confuse-a-cat said:


> Yes that is correct, it is a 150 case. https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-classic/150/


Ah... 
If only... 
^_^

Sent from my MI 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## mech3133

At this present time can someone list what projects are on please and still joinable? Many thanks


----------



## thewatchadude

I would love to see the Nepmoon and Nepsun get done as a twin project!

In the meantime I made a Nepmod:


----------



## Danilao

24h said:


> Here are three versions I made with bezel lume pips from the original that was posted:


We have already had to abandon the idea of the luminous triangle on the bezel of the SlaVostok because Vostok (or the comrades of the People's Republic of China who supply the bezels to Meranom) was not able to realize it (after having confirmed it in the planning phase, to tell the truth).

I would say it is better to abandon flights of Pindar and return to earth, to be really concrete :-/


----------



## cuthbert

Arizone said:


> What is your objective here? You complain about every detail, but then you also complain about how long such a project will take. If you want the easy Elektronika project then start the proceedings already: timeframe, MOQ, price, etc.


First, that watch was my original idea and I wanted to have it over the Slava (but the members voted for the latter), second, I investigated a lot of its feasibility even buying and original one...it's not easy but in order to avoid disappointments I recommend to ask Levenberg who in PM stated his interest in reissuing the watch (with a dedicated case, for the bezel perhaps we can go PVD).

Regarding Technochas, I already shared the details previously in this thread:

1) Timeframe; three months (with new module)
2) MOQ : 50 (with 100 subscribers the price of the watch will be lower)
3) Price ; $50 (less with more than 50 people)



Danilao said:


> We have already had to abandon the idea of the luminous triangle on the bezel of the SlaVostok because Vostok (or the comrades of the People's Republic of China who supply the bezels to Meranom) was not able to realize it (after having confirmed it in the planning phase, to tell the truth).
> 
> I would say it is better to abandon flights of Pindar and return to earth, to be really concrete :-/


Yes that was a serious bummer like the radial brushing that appeared to be feasible and then...no.

That's the reason why I am saying with the Poljot we risk to have a substandard watch, at that point the Neptune looks a safer bet. Or get somebody else to make that Amphibia...is Volmax still in business?


----------



## joecool

Why does everething have to be a competition comrade?
We all know here to enjoy the simple fact that Russian derivative watches are the damn coolest watches on any forum!


----------



## andrewm7

Is there any way we could have a poll just to gauge interest in these design ideas that there seems to be support for:
-the Poljot homage watch As described in this thread
-an elektronika project watch as described in this thread
-the Nepsun Vostok Neptune project
-the Nepmoon Vostok Neptune 
This would allow us to get a handle on whether any or all of these are viable to produce and give us a better starting point for discussion. I think this covers the ideas that have seen the most support, if there are any I have omitted, please feel free to correct me &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## thewatchadude

I like Arizone's Alpinstok as well, though it has not been discussed much here


----------



## Yarbles

Let's ask Levenberg and see what he has to say ; )


----------



## Yarbles

The Technochas production schedule seems really reasonable...


----------



## SennaGTS

Guys, sorry if this is asking for too much, but could someone who has been involved since the start of this thread provide a brief summary as to where we're at right now? 

So far I know of a possibility for an electronika, vostok and molijna project.


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

SennaGTS said:


> Guys, sorry if this is asking for too much, but could someone who has been involved since the start of this thread provide a brief summary as to where we're at right now?
> 
> So far I know of a possibility for an electronika, vostok and molijna project.


----------



## SennaGTS

So everyone, after understanding what has happened up to now with the 2018 project watch, I have created an updated project plan/timeline using the same state of the art project management technology that I use for my engineering projects at work.

I feel that if we follow this path, we will be in possession of a great project watch by the end of the year.

Right now it looks like we're at the early stages, a few more left and right turns before we decide exactly which project we're going with.

The project plan is illustrated by the yellow line in Figure 1 below:

Figure 1: WUS Russian Sub-Forum 2018 Project Watch Timeline








Now, to help find our way out of the current dead end indicated by comrade confuse-a-cat in Figure 1 and get back onto the most efficient project path, I believe one comrade who has been involved in this thread from the start create a post summarising all the proposed (and realistic) ideas put forward so far. From this, maybe a poll should be created.

Hopefully we can build off of this.

Thanks everyone who has been making contributions so far.


----------



## Chascomm

mech3133 said:


> At this present time can someone list what projects are on please and still joinable? Many thanks


Just this one:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/wus-russian-forum-project-2016-rebooted-3459737.html
...although your chances of getting a spot are negligible.

No other projects have actually started up yet for the Watchuseek Russian Watches Forum. Some of the members here are involved with other projects on other Russian watch sites, and there are other Watchuseek forums with projects ongoing.


----------



## PolishX

I want in on some project ..Just found out about the 2016 one and the list is way full


----------



## Chascomm

andrewm7 said:


> Is there any way we could have a poll just to gauge interest in these design ideas that there seems to be support for


If you would like to run a poll, just start a new thread, enter your text and then select the poll option (with number of choices) further down the page, the second part of thread submission will be where you specify the poll choices and poll expiry (I'd recommend 7 days).

Be sure to state clearly that the results are not binding but merely to gauge interest.


> -the Poljot homage watch As described in this thread
> -an elektronika project watch as described in this thread
> -the Nepsun Vostok Neptune project
> -the Nepmoon Vostok Neptune


You should include the Ratnik as it has been approved already.

The other idea that got a little discussion in this thread is a Konstruktivist style big Zvezda homage. I know there didn't seem to be much interest but we might as well know our chances. After all, this thread was started to discuss the possibility of the next project _not_ being another Vostok.

My final recommendation is that the Neptune/24-hour/sub-seconds proposal be as single option in the poll so as to not split the votes unfairly.


----------



## Arizone

Elbrus again. 24 hour hand makes a suitable and functional compass needle when used with the bezel. ЧЧЗ logo as seen on the original wrist compasses. Date window, which I didn't get to last round. Trying slightly different indices, but again those and the gold hands are really up to popular opinion.


----------



## Chascomm

Strengthening the design connection with the old ChChZ wrist compass is a good move. But I was also wondering whether, with Vostok now having a 2-crown case (_please_ don't call it "compressor") in production, whether it would be simpler to use that rather than design something new. Or perhaps the Vostok-Europe 2-crown case, if available.


----------



## joecool

I think the K34 case that Arizone has shown is most suitable for an Elbrus project


----------



## Chascomm

joecool said:


> I think the K34 case that Arizone has shown is most suitable for an Elbrus project


Ah, my mistake. That is a standard Vostok case.


----------



## cuthbert

Technochas announced the new module we were thinking for the project, the "50":

????????-50 ? ????????-50? ? ????????


----------



## ThePossumKing

I'd love to see either (or both) of the Neptune ideas or the Poljot Amphibia, but cannot dredge up a shred of interest for a quartz, and have even less interest in seeing an homage to a Japanese watch...

Not that anyone asked


----------



## 24h

ThePossumKing said:


> I'd love to see either (or both) of the Neptune ideas or the Poljot Amphibia, but cannot dredge up a shred of interest for a quartz, and have even less interest in seeing an homage to a Japanese watch...
> 
> Not that anyone asked


Same...I have zero interest in a quartz watch.
I have one digital watch (DW-5600) and no quartz.

Only more mechanicals for my future watches.


----------



## mroatman

ThePossumKing said:


> I'd love to see either (or both) of the Neptune ideas or the Poljot Amphibia, but cannot dredge up a shred of interest for a quartz, and have even less interest in seeing an homage to a Japanese watch...





24h said:


> Same...I have zero interest in a quartz watch.
> I have one digital watch (DW-5600) and no quartz.
> Only more mechanicals for my future watches.


Have to agree.

I'm really trying, but I just can't get excited about the Technochas.

The Poljot Amphibia gets my vote.


----------



## 24h

mroatman said:


> Have to agree.
> 
> I'm really trying, but I just can't get excited about a Technochas.
> 
> The Poljot Amphibia gets my vote.


Yes that is a very nice looking watch - has my vote too!


----------



## joecool

Totally agree,zero interest in a digital,all other mechanical ideas have some merit.
although I'm not to keen on a japanese homage either.
I do like the idea of a Mt Elbrus project watch utilising the K34 case with compass 24hour hand but I would like to see different indices used....more Russian style...maybe something along these lines


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

joecool said:


> I do like the idea of a Mt Elbrus project watch utilising the K34 case with compass 24hour hand but I would like to see different indices used....more Russian style...maybe something along these lines
> View attachment 13053375


Thanks Joe, I think this ia an absolutely outstanding idea , this little 'Buzzer' is one of the things that pushed me over the edge into Russian watches. The colors ,the style of the numbers and text, the hour markers and above all that crazy alarm hand.

PLEEESE Mr Arizone make us one of your beautiful mockups ,I would love to see that.


----------



## pechamuha

mroatman said:


> Have to agree.
> 
> I'm really trying, but I just can't get excited about a Technochas.
> 
> The Poljot Amphibia gets my vote.


That's a very good looking watch. +1 from meee

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## chirs1211

If we could do something with the 2612 that would be awesome  

Chris


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

chirs1211 said:


> If we could do something with the 2612 that would be awesome
> 
> Chris


Sorry Chris but please Help me out here with my stooopidness , but what's a 2612?


----------



## chirs1211

Oh sorry, it's the Poljot mechanical handwind alarm movement.  

No idea what the availability would be on these now though.

Chris


----------



## joecool

Although an alarm project watch would be cool,I think the earlier ideas are more readily achievable.
The point I was making earlier was instead of making another homage project.
I would like to see a project that produces something new and unique
The Elbrus idea could be a great watch,if it has a unique look,
That's why I sugested the alarm indice style.

Maybe making the dial and bezel ice white with blued steel hands and indices in the alarm style would achieve such a look,also you would have a watch that has a 12 hour dial,has 24 hour alternate time zone function and a compass function....what's not to like?
Tritium tubes could also be utilised on the hands or elsewhere for that matter.

This could be a great new style of project with true Russian flavour that doesn't have to be a rehash of what has gone before

The K34 case and movement are readily available so the Elbrus idea could be realised pretty fast


----------



## joecool

Double post


----------



## Arizone

joecool said:


> Totally agree,zero interest in a digital,all other mechanical ideas have some merit.
> although I'm not to keen on a japanese homage either.
> I do like the idea of a Mt Elbrus project watch utilising the K34 case with compass 24hour hand but I would like to see different indices used....more Russian style...maybe something along these lines
> View attachment 13053375


May I suggest instead...









Dismissing because of my momentary Seiko-inspired mockup is being shortsighted. There's lots of options. The compass feature itself is already Soviet inspired from the Vostok wrist compasses.


----------



## joecool

Arizone said:


> May I suggest instead...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dismissing because of my momentary Seiko-inspired mockup is being shortsighted. There's lots of options. The compass feature itself is already Soviet inspired from the Vostok wrist compasses.


May I suggest the 24H/compass hand shape could be inspired by an ice axe,in a similar fashion that an anchor has been utilised as the base of other hands?


----------



## 24h

Do the turquoise indices every five minutes on the old Poljots actually contain a luminous pigment, or was it just paint?

Let's keep this thread active! Who else is interested in a 2018 project watch?


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

joecool said:


> May I suggest the 24H/compass hand shape could be inspired by an ice axe,in a similar fashion that an anchor has been utilised as the base of other hands?
> View attachment 13055717


With Leo Trocky portrait on the dial...


----------



## Chascomm

Kirill Sergueev said:


> With Leo Trocky portrait on the dial...


Ouch!


----------



## Yarbles

I dont think we should disregard the technochas offering.
They claimed delivery in 3 or 4 months.
A digital hasn't been done before as far as I know and they offer a genuine Russian take on a digital.
I dont think it's an either it situation . 3 or 4 months is nothing. Chances are good that the auto projects will take at least 1 year or more. 
We should at least look at what could be offered.


----------



## joecool

Arizone's Laika project only took a few months from inception to delivery.......so if a project watch utilises an existing case and movement combo it's only a matter of custom dial,hands and caseback which should only take a few months to produce.It's just a matter of competent management really.


----------



## cuthbert

joecool said:


> Arizone's Laika project only took a few months from inception to delivery.......so if a project watch utilises an existing case and movement combo it's only a matter of custom dial,hands and caseback which should only take a few months to produce.*It's just a matter of competent management really.*


So...you are telling us that the WUS project took almost two years because we were incompetent? That's a serious accusation....especially from a guy who stopped us for six months because of the Ratnik project and another guy who disrupted the project for entire months causing the shutting down of three threads and hoping the project itself would have been a failure to te point I had to call Chascomm and Admin to step in and stop the various attempting to hijack and sabotage the project.


----------



## ThePossumKing

Arizone said:


> May I suggest instead...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dismissing because of my momentary Seiko-inspired mockup is being shortsighted. There's lots of options. The compass feature itself is already Soviet inspired from the Vostok wrist compasses.


Im gonna have to say no, just cause I already have an original 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danilao

Thank you for your appreciation joecool, I also believe the SlaVostok has come very well. 
All the rest, you will agree, are bar talk brought up for no reason. 

Thank you again for your kind words from a member of the team who has consumed their liver free of charge for you too for a couple of years; a problem that will certainly not come with the wonderful project of Ratnik Mk2. 
By the way, when will it be ready?

:-*


----------



## joecool

cuthbert said:


> So...you are telling us that the WUS project took almost two years because we were incompetent? That's a serious accusation....especially from a guy who stopped us for six months because of the Ratnik project and another guy who disrupted the project for entire months causing the shutting down of three threads and hoping the project itself would have been a failure to te point I had to call Chascomm and Admin to step in and stop the various attempting to hijack and sabotage the project.


Take a chill pill ,I was merely pointing out that the Laika project was managed efficiently by Arizone.
If you believe you managed your last project inefficiently thats your problem not mine
Accusing me of sabotaging your project,I would say is a serious accusation and shows you to be individual with confidence issues,which I'm afraid I can't help you with
It would be more helpful if you got the timeline of the Ratnik project correct and stopped bleating about something that only happened in your own imagination
The Ratnik project started before yours and completed in a matter of a few months also.


----------



## joecool

Danilao said:


> Thank you for your appreciation joecool, I also believe the SlaVostok has come very well.
> All the rest, you will agree, are bar talk brought up for no reason.
> 
> Thank you again for your kind words from a member of the team who has consumed their liver free of charge for you too for a couple of years; a problem that will certainly not come with the wonderful project of Ratnik Mk2.
> By the way, when will it be ready?
> 
> :-*


So much vitriol! misplaced in my opinion


----------



## islander009

24h said:


> Here are three versions I made with bezel lume pips from the original that was posted:
> 
> View attachment 13026471
> View attachment 13026473
> View attachment 13026475
> 
> 
> P.S. Meranom, please sell these larger hands that we've been seeing on recent SE watches separately!


Love this design!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## islander009

After reading many replies it still sounds like we haven’t come close to a decision on a body. I say let’s take a vote or poll for those really interested. I believe it will help us move forward. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rimmed762

Yarbles said:


> I dont think we should disregard the technochas offering.
> They claimed delivery in 3 or 4 months.
> A digital hasn't been done before as far as I know and they offer a genuine Russian take on a digital.
> I dont think it's an either it situation . 3 or 4 months is nothing. Chances are good that the auto projects will take at least 1 year or more.
> We should at least look at what could be offered.


+1

And please, lets not fight. Laika and Slava are way too different to judge scheludes and management. Both projects are almost cleared so lets start from clear table. I appreciate the efforts made for both projects. We have to remember that management doesn't get paid for doing it (if stress doesn't count).


----------



## mroatman

islander009 said:


> I say let's take a vote or poll for those really interested. I believe it will help us move forward.


Great idea. Please start a poll in a new thread.


----------



## pechamuha

Can some one please tell me, which projects are currently actively which we can join ???
Sorry for this silly question , but with multiple threads and so many posts I am utterly confused.

Thanks

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## taike

Mrutyunjaya Gadanayak said:


> Can some one please tell me, which projects are currently actively which we can join ???
> Sorry for this silly question , but with multiple threads and so many posts I am utterly confused.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


none


----------



## Chascomm

In the interests of cutting this fruitless discussion short, I will state publicly that the following statement is true:


joecool said:


> The Ratnik project started before yours....


Beyond that, I also want to publicly recognise that Cuthbert and the project team have successfully brought to conclusion a very demanding project and they should be commended for that.

The point is well made concerning the difference between a project based on largely stock parts and a tight concept versus one with a high degree of customisation and consultation, and the consequences on delivery times.


----------



## Chascomm

I think that we've talked this one out enough for now, so I'm going to close it before it gets more heated.

However if somebody would like to consolidate the discussion so far into a poll in a new thread, then please go ahead.


----------

